# Sex before marriage....



## sam9s (Jan 22, 2008)

Sex before marriage......well......with todays nxt genx going with rocket pace....what do you say.........on ethical, physical, emotional and personal grounds.........approve or disapprove.


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 22, 2008)

i think its discussed earlier


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 22, 2008)

But there was no dedicated thread, i think.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 22, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> i think its discussed earlier



well I couldnt find any with couple of searches......neeway.......we might as well have a thread......


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 22, 2008)

okie.. my vote goes to 2


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 22, 2008)

I also do not support it. So no.2 is the right one for me.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 22, 2008)

mmmm might as well include the reason, age if its okay with you people.....................


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 22, 2008)

Screw ethics, screw culture, screw religion....if I and her wants to have sex, we _will_ have sex, we're both mature adults, so Yes.


----------



## Who (Jan 22, 2008)

Let me ask one thing who the hell created the rule not to have sex before marriage ? humans did, as i am a human i have the power to disapprove it !


----------



## amol48 (Jan 22, 2008)

^^ Yea I agree with you ....

Moreover, I believe that if you are having it with someone you really love and would get into relation with, then it's ok.. Otherwise I don't approve it.. So right now my vote goes for Option 1: APPROVE


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sex is a process & part of life. What it has to do with marriage?


----------



## life31 (Jan 22, 2008)

I dont mind.

May be something like a practice match before the actual tournament


----------



## New (Jan 22, 2008)

My vote goes to 2...But,  some times it's ok*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't mind, See...Sex is a beautiful thing & in today's world even the teenagers of 17 years want to have sex as soon as possible. Having a GF/BF is like a fashion these days & gals/guys are desprate to have one so that they can brag "look guys, I have a GF, U don't", so obviously desparation is from both sides which leads to sex.

In 2002 when I was in school, Sex in teenagers was rare in Lucknow, now in 2008 it is common. Our younger brother & sisters are doing it & there is nothing we can do to stop them....

*The only thing we can do is to inform them about safe sex & that unsafe sex before marriage or a certain age can & will lead to problems.* Let them do it, if people think they are mature enough to have sex before marriage then let them deal with the problems themselves, they are mature enough for dealing with problems too.

Sex before marriage should be there, but with a partner you can trust that he/she will not go & brag about it to his/her friends & within the limits of safety. 

A very good concept these days is of Sex buddies, or more like one night stands between office co-workers & college classmates. Have sex but with no strings attached, just pure fun between the guy & gal.


----------



## Ecko (Jan 22, 2008)

Can cause HIV(not AIDS) even if u use C-Protection


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Jan 22, 2008)

guys, i was the one who started the previous thread, but it was removed. 



Hitboxx said:


> Screw ethics, screw culture, screw religion....if I and her wants to have sex, we _will_ have sex, we're both mature adults, so Yes.



yeah! i knew that from from your avatar..


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 22, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> if I and her wants to have sex, we _will_ have sex, we're both mature adults, so Yes.





smit said:


> Let me ask one thing who the hell created the rule not to have sex before marriage ? humans did, as i am a human i have the power to disapprove it !





amol48 said:


> I believe that if you are having it with someone you really love and would get into relation with, then it's ok.





amitava82 said:


> Sex is a process & part of life. What it has to do with marriage?



+1...............


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jan 22, 2008)

I Disapprove it


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok, so many dissapprovals. If you have a gf and you are going really steady for a long time and she makes the move, would you still say no!? I doubt guys saying no to sex is very doubtful


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 22, 2008)

_Disapprove_


----------



## napster007 (Jan 22, 2008)

i can't say............true it has got nothing to do with marriage but when you decide to go for it...you have to be sure that she is the one. What i dissaprove is going around screwing everyone


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jan 22, 2008)

^^ +1


----------



## apacheman (Jan 22, 2008)

well, u can enjoy sex in the true sense when you really love the one u're having with. ofcourse, sex creates  intimacy between the partners, so u certainly cant have it 'with no strings attached'. dat'll be more like animal sex. 
n u can't just bang anyone u feel like even if they agree, just to satisfy your lust. its like encouraging n creating whores n prosts, free ones though. bah!


----------



## sam9s (Jan 22, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> I don't mind, See...Sex is a beautiful thing & in today's world even the teenagers of 17 years want to have sex as soon as possible.
> 
> Sex before marriage should be there, but with a partner you can trust that he/she will not go & brag about it to his/her friends & within the limits of safety.
> 
> A very good concept these days is of Sex buddies, or more like one night stands between office co-workers & college classmates. Have sex but with no strings attached, just pure fun between the guy & gal.



Good points.....and I agree sex IS beautifull, BUT ONLY if its done with the pure, devine feeling called love which you should have towards your partner, irrespective of weather you are married or not. I feel sex without the touch of love is eating egg without salt.......remember.....

"*You can have sex without loving a person, but you can'nt love a person without having sex"*

Linda Goodman says, when you finally decide to make your bodies meet there should be a proper chemistry before you finally take the plundge. You should know each others heat and soul and then let your bodies should unite. If this path is right you will get the most beautifull experience you can ever have. But if its done vice versa i.e. bodies first and then your heart and soul , it wont work atleast not in the perfect sense. 



> Sex before marriage should be there, but with a partner you can trust that he/she will not go & brag about it to his/her friends & within the limits of safety.



This thing has become a rarity today, trust/commitment these days depends
upon the scenario which is ever changing and so does the trust and commitment. Just look at the MMS flood floating around, and 80% of them I'd say has a geniune girl, who thinks she is giving herself to the one she loves.



New said:


> My vote goes to 2...But,  some times it's ok*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif



you disapprove, but SOMETIMES its okyyy....what do mean by that.....double standerds


----------



## amol48 (Jan 22, 2008)

I think it depends on the person you are with, rather than your current state of relationship(I mean like 1 month relationship or in relationship since 5 years...) It's all about chemistry between your relationship, psychology of your mind (and biology of your body I guess )


----------



## pushkaraj (Jan 22, 2008)

i disapprove


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 22, 2008)

approve...but play safe....

@sam9s: agree....only issue we have 2day is introduction to sequels of dps rk puram kaand...it has set a trend today....couples love each other truly...they have it finally...n other day a blue movie on them is posted on debonairblog site.....have it surely but only if and IF ur damn 100% sure abt truthfulness n character of ur partner...(esp for galz)....

Enjoy~!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 22, 2008)

ghor kalyug hai


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jan 23, 2008)

approve of it. all the points have been covered.


----------



## Faun (Jan 23, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> ghor kalyug hai


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Jan 23, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> I don't mind, See...Sex is a beautiful thing & in today's world even the teenagers of 17 years want to have sex as soon as possible. Having a GF/BF is like a fashion these days & gals/guys are desprate to have one so that they can brag "look guys, I have a GF, U don't", so obviously desparation is from both sides which leads to sex.
> 
> In 2002 when I was in school, Sex in teenagers was rare in Lucknow, now in 2008 it is common. Our younger brother & sisters are doing it & there is nothing we can do to stop them....
> 
> ...



+1

Very rightly said. Things have changed very much and a different thinking pattern, a different way of looking at these things is required, which apparently many here are already having   No offences.


----------



## qadirahmed (Jan 23, 2008)

is this a indian site.........>? Does all are the indian guys who were replied.....>? unbelievable.........

Guys just think if our sister would had a sex before marriage would we tolerate that......? Finally Be Indian.... and Respect our culture


----------



## kartik (Jan 23, 2008)

i think sex before marriage is good if both couples r intrested.


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 23, 2008)

qadirahmed said:


> is this a indian site.........>? Does all are the indian guys who were replied.....>? unbelievable.........
> 
> *Guys just think if our sister would had a sex before marriage would we tolerate that......?* Finally Be Indian.... and Respect our culture



A great point for Counter Attack ..............


----------



## kalpik (Jan 23, 2008)

kartik said:


> i think sex before marriage is good if both couples r intrested.


LOL! Both couples! hahaha so there are 2 couples involved! Heh.. now dont talk about a foursome here


----------



## vish786 (Jan 23, 2008)

kartik said:


> i think sex before marriage is good if both couples r intrested.



... that comment will make you famous around here for NOTW by some more dull heads  [no offence intended, j/k]


----------



## moshel (Jan 23, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> Ok, so many dissapprovals. If you have a gf and you are going really steady for a long time and she makes the move, would you still say no!? I doubt *guys saying no to sex is very doubtful*



That would raise an even BIGGER question.......

anyways coming back to the point...

whether you or your partner ever had pre-marital sex with each other or any1 else will not matter once you start living a peaceful married life..and have been married for a few years....because after all this time you would really not care about it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 23, 2008)

qadirahmed said:
			
		

> Guys just think if our sister would had a sex before marriage would we tolerate that......? Finally Be Indian.... and Respect our culture


 
Do you know it is only the indian culture where sex is worshipped. Only Indian culture where we have a whole book on sex & it's positions etc. Dude, everyone does it....is it wrong to learn or talk about how to do it properly & safely...Indian culture is way ahead of western culture when it comes to sex.

You talk about our sisters, bro...don't u think they will get married some day too? Don't u think they should also learn for safe sex even if they don't do it before marriage.....comon, if we guys do it..it's fine, but if the gals do it..they are slu**..,get out of this thinking first


----------



## Faun (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah india is progressing =D

kinda sad that kindergarten kids are celebrating valentine, we are diluting the very culture that once made us stand apart.

I mean wats the point in doing all this, everyday is yours do watever but then do it when u r mature enuf. Trying out things just for fun can be a traumatizing experience and ruin everything.

I guess we hav got some purpose to be here. I would rather like to hav one girl than whacking many just to find out that guilty conscience. Though people are more mechanical now than havin any values.

lol..i guess i wrote that much after a month or to.


----------



## the.kaushik (Jan 24, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> I don't mind, See...Sex is a beautiful thing & in today's world even the teenagers of 17 years want to have sex as soon as possible. Having a GF/BF is like a fashion these days & gals/guys are desprate to have one so that they can brag "look guys, I have a GF, U don't", so obviously desparation is from both sides which leads to sex.
> 
> In 2002 when I was in school, Sex in teenagers was rare in Lucknow, now in 2008 it is common. Our younger brother & sisters are doing it & there is nothing we can do to stop them....
> 
> ...


Well said!


----------



## techtronic (Jan 24, 2008)

As long as its done with Contraceptives and Birth Prevention Pills, its approved from my side.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 24, 2008)

qadirahmed said:


> is this a indian site.........>? Does all are the indian guys who were replied.....>? unbelievable.........
> 
> Guys just think if our sister would had a sex before marriage would we tolerate that......? Finally Be Indian.... and Respect our culture



Would'nt she do it after getting married so what makes you less angry on the thought of your sis being with another guy if there is a social stamp of marriage. Think of it.

Respecting our culture does not mean we shy away from the fact, fact that sex was always a part of life and we should try to make it beautifull with the blend of Love and care. Sex before marriage does not mean going around screwing people.....THAT would have been a murder of our culture.



kalpik said:


> LOL! Both couples! hahaha so there are 2 couples involved! Heh.. now dont talk about a foursome here



ROFL.....that was too funny 



phreak0ut said:


> Ok, so many dissapprovals. If you have a gf and you are going really steady for a long time and she makes the move, would you still say no!? I doubt guys saying no to sex is very doubtful



If you really....I mean REALLY love your girl, and yes the right time has not yet arrived you should ask your girl to wait....wait for the right time........believe me the kind of respect and bond you will develop after that would be hard to discribe in words.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jan 24, 2008)

^^very well said and all valid points.


----------



## adi007 (Jan 24, 2008)

Disapprove
not because of culture but because of safety..
why?even the best methods to prevent pregnency and STD is not 100%efficient ..so it might risk both of us...
imagine if she became pregnant and u will have her dad in ur house......
Why take risk..wait till marriage...


----------



## superczar (Jan 24, 2008)

hehe,..so cliched but so true:
_
Virginity is neither Security nor a sign of Purity, 
It is the lack of Opportunity!!! _

I wonder what the single guys around here who voted _No_ around here would do .....if a hot chick would make the first move...
I'd love to see all their high falutin' ideas fly out of the window....

Anyway, IMHO, the decision is more a question of the age and the maturity of the individuals involved and not their marital status


----------



## minniawochat (Jan 24, 2008)

i disapprove



qadirahmed said:


> is this a indian site.........>? Does all are the indian guys who were replied.....>? unbelievable.........
> 
> Guys just think if our sister would had a sex before marriage would we tolerate that......? Finally Be Indian.... and Respect our culture



Well Said




gx_saurav said:


> Do you know it is only the indian culture where sex is worshipped. Only Indian culture where we have a whole book on sex & it's positions etc. Dude, everyone does it....is it wrong to learn or talk about how to do it properly & safely...Indian culture is way ahead of western culture when it comes to sex.
> 
> You talk about our sisters, bro...don't u think they will get married some day too? Don't u think they should also learn for safe sex even if they don't do it before marriage.....comon, if we guys do it..it's fine, but if the gals do it..they are slu**..,get out of this thinking first



Umm I dont understand u r agree or disagree
*

For The Guys Who Are Agree Please Anwser this question : Do U gonna marry that girl who done sex with your friend ????? *

Thanks


----------



## adi007 (Jan 24, 2008)

minniawochat said:


> *For The Guys Who Are Agree Please Anwser this question : Do U gonna marry that girl who done sex with your friend ????? *


excellent question..
let's see what will be the reply..


----------



## iMav (Jan 24, 2008)

what is the big deal in having sex before marriage  

some 1 asked a stupid question here is another 1 for that person answer this 1:

are u perfectly fine with ur wife having sex with ur friend after she is married?

sex is something very natural and there is no restriction on some 1 as to who screws whom till it is done with the consent of both parties involved; sex is emotional and physical if 2 people agree to involve themselves to physically venting their emotions whats the big deal .... proper education/precaution should be taken and given


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 24, 2008)

^^ arre bhai logo..agar aasani se s*x mil jaaye to sahi hai 
warna marriage tak wait karo : D   

jokes apart... i disapprove of having s*x if u r not marrying ur s*x partner..its only lust not love ........


----------



## blueshift (Jan 24, 2008)

amol48 said:


> ^^ Yea I agree with you ....
> 
> Moreover, I believe that if you are having it with someone you really love and would get into relation with, then it's ok.. Otherwise I don't approve it..



+1


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Jan 25, 2008)

When i voted APPROVE, i wanted to answer the question someone asked

" would you see that happen to my sister "

though i dont have one, i would definitely would let here have sex with his friend, if she wanted. 

And if that guy didnt marry her, i wouldnt mind either. Why? because my sis (if i had) asked for it. that would be her fault. 

Also see some kamasutra pics. people in ancient india used to have sex with multiple partners AT ONCE.. 

ahhhh golden days.


----------



## iMav (Jan 25, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> jokes apart... i disapprove of having s*x if u r not marrying ur s*x partner..its only lust not love ........


 if both agree whats the big deal ... lust isnt human


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Jan 25, 2008)

I had sex with 4 girls till now and my goal is to reach 50 this year.


----------



## apacheman (Jan 25, 2008)

Now this gives rise to a new thread, that *'minniawochat'* initiated.
Will you marry a girl who'z had sex earlier, maybe once or maybe umpteen times? I'd like to hear all the 'sex approverz' reply..
n by the way, after you marry, will ya ppl let your wife have sex with anyone if she likes? perhaps 'with the consent of both of 'em?'


----------



## praka123 (Jan 25, 2008)

Disapprove.Humans are supposed to be Humans.not animals.control ur urges!get urself married ASAP if u feel u cannot control sex.

It isnt cool to follow the western foolish way of dating and change the partner every 1 month or so  no wonder,west wonders the indian way of marrying a single partner and live the life with him/her.Love and courteousness is what you should be prepared for.

Sex isnt everything!It is like wild Bulls,these dating suckers.I personally,totally disagrees


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Jan 25, 2008)

our culture approves sex before marriage IF ONLY THE BOTH AGREE TO GET MARRIED.

Kamasutra, the holy book of sex, states that lovers can have sex even before marriage.

Our culture has approved sex before marriage but considers it should be the very person who you are going to get married.

But there were some obligations on the male counter parts to fulfill the desires of females once they demand sex. (Kamasutra) otherwise it is considered as a sin. 

The persons who disagree are not exposed to the fact that most sex violence are committed by married persons than unmarried persons. 

If you are going to talk about western culture, well in the case of sex, the western people are the main readers of kamasutra and also the PRACTIONERS OF THE BOOK. 

We indians only write the books and forget it. So we should be proud to be the inventers of DIVINE SEX which the western people are followining and we failed to.


----------



## iMav (Jan 25, 2008)

1. if 2 people want to do something whats the problem ... if a girl wants to have sex with a guy why cant she .... isnt lust/sexual urges human ... 

2. and sex isnt everything but is an important part of a marriage ... so the girl or guy has every right to do the deed and see if they are comfortable


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Jan 25, 2008)

^^



iMav said:


> ...........so the girl or guy has every right to do the deed and see if they are comfortable


 
and also compatible... 

in india (south) they have to match 10 important things before marriage and one such thing is matching of reproductive organs. only if atleast 7 to 8 are matched, marriage is arranged.


----------



## iMav (Jan 25, 2008)

solomon_paulraj said:


> and also compatible...


exactly ... if the guy cant install vista then he will curse MS obviously we dont want that


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Jan 25, 2008)

^^
...lolz....


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 25, 2008)

> in india (south) they have to match 10 important things before marriage and one such thing is matching of reproductive organs


matching of reproductive organs    can u please elaborate how do they match ???


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 25, 2008)

yea.... i am also confused .......   
Matching of P***S and V****A ??????


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Jan 25, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> matching of reproductive organs    can u please elaborate how do they match ???



well they call it "Yoni Porutham", it states the size of reproductive organs and the match based on 3 aspects. Small, Medium and big. in ks (kamasutra) it states like pig, horse and elephant. 

so the match should be even from both sex. otherwise it is treated as incompatibe. just like trying to install vista on a PII or using your alienware desktop to run windows 3.1.


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 25, 2008)

still confused    , how can they measure the size of organs for *BOTH THE SEXES* ?????????


----------



## iMav (Jan 25, 2008)

i gues the scales are different for both


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Jan 25, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> still confused    , how can they measure the size of organs for *BOTH THE SEXES* ?????????



you can estimate the size of reproductive organ by looking at certain other features of the body.  
for ex. you can use the following, face length, upper body proportion i.e. portion above stomach and portion below stomach, length of hip to knee and the ratio between knee to toe, etc.
these are recorded at the time of birth and is used during marriage, so the verifying process of documents before marriage is just to find out whether these features match both the sexes.


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 25, 2008)

can u explain the process or better provide a link plz ...............


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Jan 25, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> can u explain the process or better provide a link plz ...............



get a copy of kamasutra... the indian sex bible...


----------



## teknoPhobia (Jan 25, 2008)

qadirahmed said:


> is this a indian site.........>? Does all are the indian guys who were replied.....>? unbelievable.........
> 
> Guys just think if our sister would had a sex before marriage would we tolerate that......? Finally Be Indian.... and Respect our culture



Been a very long time since I felt like replying to anything here, but here goes...


ROTFLMAO  :roll:


----------



## iMav (Jan 25, 2008)

^^ *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif i never knew being indian means restricting people from doing things they wish to and qadirahmed are u fine with ur sister having sex with another guy after she gets married would tolerate that


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 25, 2008)

solomon_paulraj said:


> get a copy of kamasutra... the indian sex bible...


Thnx ....i will try to get my hands on it .......


----------



## praka123 (Jan 25, 2008)

^U better get ur girl along with the book for practical experience then!   J/K


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Jan 25, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> Thnx ....i will try to get my hands on it .......



yeah.. hurry.. so that you can become "FIST OF FURY"   and "ENTER THE DRAGON" easily...


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 25, 2008)

hahaha .......... and ragarding practical experience with ma girl ....i dnt think the right time has arrived yet b/w us .....i mean we r in a long term relation ...but the physical comfort lvl hasnt crossed the threshold ..and i dnt mind waiting for sumtime for that perfect moment to occur ... but till then ..the research will go on and on ........


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Jan 25, 2008)

I am only 14 and what can i say?


----------



## praka123 (Jan 25, 2008)

^and u got ur username *bigdaddy* ?  
BTW,we got a math,ur 14 and am 28


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Jan 25, 2008)

fight club... is turning out to be NIGHT CLUB....


----------



## Ambar (Jan 25, 2008)

well its ones own discretion...if he/she wants to have sex or not ....and there is not anything in writing anywhere tht u cant lose ur virginity to anyone except ur life parterner...it depends on ones own thinking  and beliefs,,,so without saying anything more ill go for 1...


----------



## Faun (Jan 25, 2008)

so the verdict is 

have an *audition* for ur partner, match every friggin inch of ur body until u get perfect match.

But there is nothing as perfect in this world of ours, so the above statement proves to be wrong


----------



## iMav (Jan 25, 2008)

T159 said:


> so the verdict is
> 
> have an *audition* for ur partner, match every friggin inch of ur body until u get perfect match.
> 
> But there is nothing as perfect in this world of ours, so the above statement proves to be wrong


 i dont want a perfect match but that doesnt mean i wont take auditions


----------



## max_demon (Jan 25, 2008)

i approve . my daughter's name is genelia


----------



## sam9s (Jan 26, 2008)

minniawochat said:


> For The Guys Who Are Agree Please Anwser this question : Do U gonna marry that girl who done sex with your friend ????? [/B]
> 
> Thanks



ok since nobody answered this I will start with what I think, there are 3 aspects/scenarios I will consider and would react acordingly. If I am getting married to a complete stranger, the VERY first thing I will do is to have a long contended discuession with her about her having any serious affair. I would say 3 situations would probably rise from this......

1. Yes I have a long term relation and I am physical with the the guy as well.....in this case I will make sure that she returns to the guy she loves.


2. Yes she had a relation and was physical but the guy ditched her and got married with somebody else.........In that case I will probably spend 5,6 months with her and let her and myself judge if we both are comfortable with the fact that she had a past and that we have a common equation.......then I will happly without any doubts accept her.

3. In case she say she had sex just for the sake of it since she had a chance........I will not accept her...

So you people can judge what is it when I say sex befor marriage.......its not about "experiensing" sex just for the heck of it, its purly about the geniune feelings and emotions. If you have them and then blend them with the physical aspect there is absolutely nothing wrong in it. And you should be man enough to accept it if you are at the other side of the table.



apacheman said:


> ..
> n by the way, after you marry, will ya ppl let your wife have sex with anyone if she likes? perhaps 'with the consent of both of 'em?'



eeep whats up with you guys, this is not about exchanging your partners before or after marriage ......if this "with the concent of both of 'em" thingi happenes its definately not LOVE and CARE, it f***ing pure lust gratification and if your ethics and morals have totally died on you, you would probably go for that as well. I m talking about sex with the guy you love, truly, deeply, and most of all maturely. If that is the case for me its a green signal, even if as I said replying minniawochat, I am at the recieving end I will accept it with full convection.............


----------



## Pravas (Jan 26, 2008)

I agree with the above guy. Sex In love is Acceptable But Not for Lust.


----------



## Faun (Jan 26, 2008)

Pravas said:


> I agree with the above guy. Sex In love is Acceptable But Not for Lust.


its the lust that comes before love 

So a love without lust is imaginary.


----------



## iMav (Jan 26, 2008)

T159 said:


> So a love without lust is imaginary.


 very true ... lust=sex; without lust if have sex its like pizza without cheese


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 26, 2008)

Meh! _Sex is just sex_. 

And for the divine intervention of Sex from ancient times, here's a piece...., Yeh, see *something strange* in the pic? 

Inappropriate


----------



## Faun (Jan 26, 2008)

post thumbnail...dude

and thats kinda gross, weird artist render


----------



## amol48 (Jan 26, 2008)

I can now see that the number of approvals are more that refusals unlike before.. Good.. That's what I had expected from you people


----------



## krates (Jan 26, 2008)

chahte sab hai par naatak dikhayengen

bade ton khud kar liye hame mana karte hain


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 26, 2008)

max_demon said:


> i approve . my daughter's name is genelia



sharam karo digit wasiyon  14 saal ka bacha bigad raha hai yahan 
khud "cerelacs" khaane ke din hai aur ladkiyan paida karne ki baatein kar raha hai. ghor kalyug hai 



Hitboxx said:


> Meh! _Sex is just sex_.
> 
> And for the divine intervention of Sex from ancient times, here's a piece...., Yeh, see *something strange* in the pic?



yeh thinkdigit forum hai bhai sahab thinksex nahi  remove the image max_demon bigad raha hai


----------



## ajaybc (Jan 26, 2008)

I agree wih  pre-marital SEX as long as it is free.It will help many depending industries like Condomn manufacturing and sales,copper T manufacturing and will also help gaenacologists who are specialists in abortion.
Post marital sex with multiple persons wud be superb!!!

MAKE SURE THAT A VACCINE FOR AIDS IS INVENTED BEFORE HAVING IT!


----------



## vish786 (Jan 26, 2008)

*I'm pumping life to this thread*. 



Hitboxx said:


> Screw ethics, screw culture, screw religion....if I and her wants to have sex, we _will_ have sex, we're both mature adults, so Yes.





amol48 said:


> ^^ Yea I agree with you ....
> 
> Moreover, I believe that if you are having it with someone you really love and would get into relation with, then it's ok.. Otherwise I don't approve it.. So right now my vote goes for Option 1: APPROVE





life31 said:


> I dont mind.
> 
> May be something like a practice match before the actual tournament





gx_saurav said:


> I don't mind, See...Sex is a beautiful thing & in today's world even the teenagers of 17 years want to have sex as soon as possible. Having a GF/BF is like a fashion these days & gals/guys are desprate to have one so that they can brag "look guys, I have a GF, U don't", so obviously desparation is from both sides which leads to sex.
> 
> In 2002 when I was in school, Sex in teenagers was rare in Lucknow, now in 2008 it is common. Our younger brother & sisters are doing it & there is nothing we can do to stop them....
> 
> ...





harryneopotter said:


> +1...............





phreak0ut said:


> Ok, so many dissapprovals. If you have a gf and you are going really steady for a long time and she makes the move, would you still say no!? I doubt guys saying no to sex is very doubtful





speedyguy said:


> approve...but play safe....
> 
> @sam9s: agree....only issue we have 2day is introduction to sequels of dps rk puram kaand...it has set a trend today....couples love each other truly...they have it finally...n other day a blue movie on them is posted on debonairblog site.....have it surely but only if and IF ur damn 100% sure abt truthfulness n character of ur partner...(esp for galz)....
> 
> Enjoy~!





gauravakaasid said:


> approve of it. all the points have been covered.





Krazy_About_Technology said:


> +1
> 
> Very rightly said. Things have changed very much and a different thinking pattern, a different way of looking at these things is required, which apparently many here are already having   No offences.





kartik said:


> i think sex before marriage is good if both couples r intrested.





the.kaushik said:


> Well said!





techtronic said:


> As long as its done with Contraceptives and Birth Prevention Pills, its approved from my side.





iMav said:


> what is the big deal in having sex before marriage
> 
> some 1 asked a stupid question here is another 1 for that person answer this 1:
> 
> ...





$$Gururaj$$ said:


> I had sex with 4 girls till now and my goal is to reach 50 this year.





ajaybc said:


> I agree wih  pre-marital SEX as long as it is free.It will help many depending industries like Condomn manufacturing and sales,copper T manufacturing and will also help gaenacologists who are specialists in abortion.
> Post marital sex with multiple persons wud be superb!!!
> 
> MAKE SURE THAT A VACCINE FOR AIDS IS INVENTED BEFORE HAVING IT!



*
this question goes to ppl those who support sex before marriage... now after marriage what if your wife has sex with someone else will you still keep up the relation ? or else... ?

(& even if you continue relationship one will always feel betrayal, unfaithfulness depth within whether its male/female)

some might find your own statements made earlier contradicting to sex b4 marriage and above one.*

Edit: eh... I like this new 'Quote +' option, made meh job easy


----------



## amol48 (Jan 27, 2008)

^^ Ok here goes my ans to your question:

The possibility you said can arise only if I don't have good relations with my wife OR only if there's no true love between us. In that case, well I really don't care WTH she does. Coz it's already over for me !!

BUT, if there's really true love between a couple, then your question becomes invalid.. It's like "Error 404 ! Question not found " . They won't have sex with other partners just for fun or lust !

So, my ans would be, if it's first case, then I would leave her for sure !
BUT in second case, this can't happen. So no question of answering ?!!


----------



## praka123 (Jan 27, 2008)

@girls here: I'd like to know ur opinion about the subject   psss...vish aunty?


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Jan 27, 2008)

ya agree.....


----------



## Faun (Jan 27, 2008)

*ex before marriage can break up ur married life, u know the past can shadow the future.

So take ur time, make the right decision and dont get ƒucked up later.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 27, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @girls here: I'd like to know ur opinion about the subject   psss...vish aunty?


yea,lol.anyone listening.....


BTW welcome back prakash from 'shameful misery'.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 27, 2008)

^too  much experiance


----------



## vish786 (Jan 27, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @girls here: I'd like to know ur opinion about the subject   psss...vish aunty?



aunty .... hey man I'm no aunty bunty.... mehul  just said it for fun(tease)


----------



## praka123 (Jan 27, 2008)

^Ohhk then


----------



## sam9s (Jan 27, 2008)

vish786 said:


> this question goes to ppl those who support sex before marriage... now after marriage what if your wife has sex with someone else will you still keep up the relation ? or else... ?
> 
> some might find your own statements made earlier contradicting to sex b4 marriage and above one.[/B][/COLOR][/SIZE]



I think I very well answered this when I replied "apacheman "......



apacheman said:


> ..
> n by the way, after you marry, will ya ppl let your wife have sex with anyone if she likes? perhaps 'with the consent of both of 'em?'



"eeep whats up with you guys, this is not about exchanging your partners before or after marriage ......if this "with the concent of both of 'em" thingi happenes its definately not LOVE and CARE, it f***ing pure lust gratification and if your ethics and morals have totally died on you, you would probably go for that as well. I m talking about sex with the guy you love, truly, deeply, and most of all maturely. If that is the case for me its a green signal, even if as I said replying minniawochat, I am at the recieving end I will accept it with full convection............."

I also very much agree with "amol48" he has added some very good points to what ever I said above.


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 27, 2008)

vish786 said:


> *
> 
> 
> this question goes to ppl those who support sex before marriage... now after marriage what if your wife has sex with someone else will you still keep up the relation ? or else... ?
> ...


*

 Arre dear .... read those posts carefully .... Sex before marriage is approved only if both are willing to spend their whole lives together ..then it dsnt matter if u r married or not as long as u r serious in commitment.*


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 27, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> Arre dear .... read those posts carefully .... Sex before marriage is approved only if both are willing to spend their whole lives together ..then it dsnt matter if u r married or not as long as u r serious in commitment.




interesting!!! ts going both sides....b4 marriage is approved but doesnt matter if ur married or not...eehhhhh!!! okay....m tryin

Enjoy~!


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 28, 2008)

speedyguy said:


> interesting!!! ts going both sides....b4 marriage is approved but doesnt matter if ur married or not...eehhhhh!!! okay....m tryin
> 
> Enjoy~!



oh god .......height of mis-interpretetion..... lets make it loud and clear ...
IMO
"Sex is the art of making love to ur soulmate/life partner. Its not only a physical relation but requires deep emotional attatchment with ur partner to experience the real pleasure...... marriage is not a compulsion for having sex as long as both are fully committed to each other. it doesnt matter if u r married or not AS LONG AS IT IS WITH THE SAME PERSON. Infedility is out of question in this case." 

For a real life example ...... We are fully committed (me and my girl) and our next destination is marriage which is atleast 2-3 years away ..... but if the right moment came before that, its perfectly fine for us to go for IT because we both know that its nt lust but love which is driving us to be more intimate. We both knw that we r going to be married sooner or later ... so it dsnt matter that we r married AT THAT MOMENT OF TIME or not. 

 So u can say that i only approve sex before marriage if we r in a longterm relation and its the feeling of love and intimacy which is driving us towards the ultimate bonding.      I think its answers stupid questions like 

"Will u marry a girl who had sex before"
                    or
"Will u approve ur wife having sex with someone else"    etc



 On the other side, having sex just for fun is not justified in any case nor experimenting with different partners. 

 This is my view on this subject, and i tried to be as humble as possible and not to offend anyone.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 28, 2008)

<<<<<<< sexual orientation : Asexual  ,so cant comment in these matters as they are very complex for me ..lol


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 28, 2008)

this thread is full of xxx.... lol


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> oh god .......height of mis-interpretetion..... lets make it loud and clear ...
> IMO
> "Sex is the art of making love to ur soulmate/life partner. Its not only a physical relation but requires deep emotional attatchment with ur partner to experience the real pleasure...... marriage is not a compulsion for having sex as long as both are fully committed to each other. it doesnt matter if u r married or not AS LONG AS IT IS WITH THE SAME PERSON. Infedility is out of question in this case."
> 
> ...


lol,..
"going to be married sooner or later" : in the meantime hell knows what happens


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 28, 2008)

T159 said:


> lol,..
> "going to be married sooner or later" : in the meantime hell knows what happens




oh gud thought ....... i was thinking about learning java so that i can get clear my exams and get a good job ..... but i dnt knw wat happens in the meantime .... so y waste time ... just sitback and enjoy the life ........ thnx dear .... u gave me a new direction ...


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> oh gud thought ....... i was thinking about learning java so that i can get clear my exams and get a good job ..... but i dnt knw wat happens in the meantime .... so y waste time ... just sitback and enjoy the life ........ thnx dear .... u gave me a new direction ...


no problemo


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jan 28, 2008)

You may live today but depart tom.So justifying having IT now,on the premise that anyway someday you are gonna get married and trying to give a honourable clothing to it is absolute foolishness and selfishness.
If indeed you love your mate so dearly you would not do IT now but will wait for the marriage that entitles IT for you.

In any case I abhor this thread


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 28, 2008)

I voted disapprove.

While I would approve of holding hands and even cuddling your friend, sex somehow seems to cross an invisible line, a zone of maximum intimacy, without the social commitment of a marriage to safeguard either partner. Has the danger of going like, "Fill it, Shut it, Forget it" way.

I remember a colleague of mine once said,"Sex is like having a cup of coffee for me". Well, certainly not for me *farm3.static.flickr.com/2180/2122604477_1f3f245df7_o.png


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2008)

i too detest the very purpose of creating this thread.


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 29, 2008)

@harryneopotter: lol....chill mate....got it now....these r tuff ones....n ya u made good points...i add +1 for me on tat......

Enjoy~!


----------



## johnjjx (Jan 29, 2008)

T159 said:


> i too detest the very purpose of creating this thread.


+1 for same....


----------



## sam9s (Jan 29, 2008)

Ponmayilal said:


> You may live today but depart tom.So justifying having IT now,on the premise that anyway someday you are gonna get married and trying to give a honourable clothing to it is absolute foolishness and selfishness.
> If indeed you love your mate so dearly you would not do IT now but will wait for the marriage that entitles IT for you.
> 
> In any case I abhor this thread



Doing it with the pretext that sooner or later we are going to get married would not be the right thing, BUT I would also add that when you are in true love and for a long long time (atleast 5+ years)and you feel that your mind,  matter, heart, soul and ALL equations meet to the fullest your body inevitabiliy starts to feel the need for the complete bond, the final commitment (this can happen after or before marriage). Infact after marriage people get the official stamp of a physical relationship, NO MATTER if their mind, heart and equation are at par, you have the social permission and so you do it, that I can with full convention say would feel far less enjoyble than getting in to physical aspect when your full mind, heart, soul and equation are met irrespective of weather you are married or not.
........AND
I dont have to explain how that feels or when exactly would that person know that ALL equations are met. His body, emotions, senses would let him know that this girl is his soul mate, whom you love so very deeply and uncondistionaly (which takes time as I said)....... and I am ready for the final commitment.....

Now that depends up on the scenario/situation weather a couple then do decides to take the decission or wait, but if they do, I can assure that would be the most beautifull moment one can have in his entire life.



> for the marriage that entitles IT for you



One more thing marriage does not entitle someone for sex, It has nothing to do with falling in love..........its just a social stamp an ambiguous permission which you get............ irrespective of weather you even are in love or not.



T159 said:


> i too detest the very purpose of creating this thread.



Whats wrong in creating a thread, the very purpose is to discuess/share thoughts ranging all the way from technology to religion to polities to sports to any topic that can initiate a good discuession, through different people, with different perspectives from all across the country and that is what is happening.......


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 29, 2008)

sam9s said:


> when you are in true love and for a long long time (atleast 5+ years)and you feel that your mind,  matter, heart, soul and ALL equations meet to the fullest your body inevitabiliy starts to feel the need for the complete bond, the final commitment (this can happen after or before marriage). Infact after marriage people get the official stamp of a physical relationship, NO MATTER if their mind, heart and equation are at par, you have the social permission and so you do it, that I can with full convention say would feel far less enjoyble than getting in to physical aspect when your full mind, heart, soul and equation are met irrespective of weather you are married or not.
> ........AND
> I dont have to explain how that feels or when exactly would that person know that ALL equations are met. His body, emotions, senses would let him know that this girl is his soul mate, whom you love so very deeply and uncondistionaly (which takes time as I said)....... and I am ready for the final commitment.....
> 
> ...



 valid point.


----------



## Champs (Jan 29, 2008)

I disapprove


----------



## Faun (Jan 29, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Whats wrong in creating a thread, the very purpose is to discuess/share thoughts ranging all the way from technology to religion to polities to sports to any topic that can initiate a good discuession, through different people, with different perspectives from all across the country and that is what is happening.......



majority wins and here the one most likely approving are teen.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jan 29, 2008)

sam9s said:


> I would also add that when you are in true love and for a long long time (atleast 5+ years)and you feel that your mind, matter, heart, soul and ALL equations meet to the fullest your body inevitabiliy starts to feel the need for the complete bond, the final commitment........
> 
> hmmmm..................one can let himself loose
> 
> ...


----------



## iMav (Jan 30, 2008)

ok i have 1 comment and maybe my last in this topic:

all those who get the oppurtunity grab it with both hands will definitely help u after marriage (without ranji - national level is going to hamper ur career)

and all those who did not get that opportunity dont say that it is wrong and vindicate urself


----------



## sam9s (Jan 30, 2008)

Ponmayilal said:


> hmmmm..................one can let himself loose



yes that is possible, thats where the matuarity comes,the point I already brought.



> ...............................having sex before or after marriage is the final commitment
> 
> When one so feels they are one and only the physical union brings out the "final commitment", what prevents them from getting married immediately and fulfilling the "final commitment"?



what preventes them???........need I answer that........but yes I can see your point and I agree that there is another aspect of the story as well. I am not talking about the zillions romeo couple hanging around, half of them dont even know what love is or what trure love is all about. But the ones that are gifted with that eternal bliss as you may put it would know/feel that these hypocrite notions and perceptions are so very trifle in comparison to ever enduring, universal God created Love.



> Even if they have to wait for the day and then enter into the physical union, is that gonna bring down the bliss????



no not at all but what has that to do with "getting married". Its this aspect that I defy, rest I know we just cant so very easily neglect the social boundaries...........but my point of defence still remains the same.........Falling in love, getting phycical, and getting married are all independent mental statuses and should not be knot together with social boundaries. There are lots many other factors that comes in to play when one is in love...."true love" I would rephrase......




> OMG, this reminds me of even well-to-do men shoplifting petty things and deriving a sadistic pleasure



M not getting what you are trying to say here.........


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 30, 2008)

iMav said:


> ok i have 1 comment and maybe my last in this topic:
> 
> all those who get the oppurtunity grab it with both hands will definitely help u after marriage (without ranji - national level is going to hamper ur career)
> 
> and all those who did not get that opportunity dont say that it is wrong and vindicate urself



lol....very un-emotional...but good one

Enjoy~!


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 1, 2008)

This thread is still running???? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif


----------



## sam9s (Feb 1, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> This thread is still running???? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif



yes it is very much.....surprised????


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 1, 2008)

ya...I was out for a week na, I thought this would die....will post my reply soon after reading all.

Reply starts Now 



minniawochat said:


> *For The Guys Who Are Agree Please Anwser this question : Do U gonna marry that girl who done sex with your friend ????? *


 
Well, atleast I don't mind. The only thing which matters to me is loyality after marriage. I don't care how many guys my wife had sex with before marriage, if she is loyal & devoted to me only after marriage then I don't mind. If she is not, then she shouldn't expect me to be loyal either.



> *this question goes to ppl those who support sex before marriage... now after marriage what if your wife has sex with someone else will you still keep up the relation ? or else... ?*


 
No, if she continues to have sex after marriage then I will indeed break the relationship. This simply means she finds someone else better then me, so it's better to let her go



> "Will u marry a girl who had sex before"


 
I don't mind, her life was her life.



> "Will u approve ur wife having sex with someone else" etc


 
Nope.

Ah! thre is too much to read,.


----------



## quadroplex780 (Feb 1, 2008)

What ever u guys deciede just don't add too much to country's population as I am already sick of the overpopulated areas.


----------



## faraaz (Feb 1, 2008)

Well, its a little glib of me to say this but I disapprove of sex before marriage, although I am not a virgin myself.

Why do I justify this? Meh...tooo much of a long story.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Feb 1, 2008)

^^although you expect your wife to be one?


----------



## faraaz (Feb 1, 2008)

To be honest? No...but it would be nice if she was. But then again, 3 years in Australia and god knows how many I will be stuck in Europe for, kinda tend to make you a bit more broadminded about these things.


----------



## rajananna (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Guys,

    The rules were made so as to keep society stable. However at that time people used to be married off soon after puberty. Nowadays guys wait till 25-30 before they are married. 

    Coming from a guy who is on the wrong side of 40, take my advice. Screw the conservatives. Experiment. Enjoy. You have only one life and only one youth. Enjoy it. The guys who have experienced sex do not fall for the first skirt that comes their way. It is better that way.

 Be safe. I am an arch conservisative but say this for your help.


----------



## Kniwor (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't see how the two things are related, I consider them independent, and hence see no reason why there should be an objection in sex before marriage. Why should only married people be allowed to have sex, what's wrong with us singles, we are equally capable of the act and I see no reason why we should refrain from the same.


----------



## faraaz (Feb 2, 2008)

@kniwor: Responsible sex before marriage is very different case...but you will find that in the age group most prone to pre-marital sex (teenagers), you will also find the HIGHEST irresponsibility with sex (no birth control, no safe sex etc etc) which leads to lot of problems for the both the couple and their families when the problems happen.

So..I say try and avoid, atleast until you are 21+ ...


----------



## rajananna (Feb 11, 2008)

Guys,

    I hope this doesn't become the most popular thread on this forum.


----------



## krazzy (Feb 12, 2008)

I voted for approve.


----------



## Faun (Feb 12, 2008)

faraaz said:


> @kniwor: Responsible sex before marriage is very different case...but you will find that in the age group most prone to pre-marital sex (teenagers), you will also find the HIGHEST irresponsibility with sex (no birth control, no safe sex etc etc) which leads to lot of problems for the both the couple and their families when the problems happen.
> 
> So..I say try and avoid, atleast until you are 21+ ...


yup, looks like teenagers are on spree in the voting


----------



## Kniwor (Feb 17, 2008)

faraaz said:


> @kniwor: Responsible sex before marriage is very different case...but you will find that in the age group most prone to pre-marital sex (teenagers), you will also find the HIGHEST irresponsibility with sex (no birth control, no safe sex etc etc) which leads to lot of problems for the both the couple and their families when the problems happen.
> 
> So..I say try and avoid, atleast until you are 21+ ...



lol... I didn't know this would turn into age discussion (I'm already 21+, and speaking out of my experience). 

Irresponsible sex is bad, married or singe. So that's another point altogether and not really what we are talking about, the two things do have correlation, but let's talk about safe sex before marriage.

I'm sorry for all those asking the question here, "What if ur wife had sex before marriage?",  I really don't see why that should bother you, she had a life before u, she is an independent person and has full right to do whatever she likes with her life and time, (if it bothers you, don't marry, though I agree it would be wrong on her part though not to tell that to you before marriage). If I like a girl enough to marry her, I wouldn't care if she had other boyfriends before me, or if she had sex with others, it's her life. You should learn to honor and respect the integrity and independence of others, this is only narrow mindedness, nothing more.


----------



## spironox (Feb 17, 2008)

I am not voting here but i want to say ..hey if there is a situation any boy or gal will give in .. and if they are deep into stuffs called love they make out.. so what is the fuzz . boys can have fun before marriage then why cant girls don't ??

yeah .. even though i am a male i think its all about their own decision and values that they adhere to.

regards

spiro-de-noxious


----------



## ashok jain (Feb 20, 2008)

Disapprove


----------



## faraaz (Feb 20, 2008)

Kniwor said:


> lol... I didn't know this would turn into age discussion (I'm already 21+, and speaking out of my experience).
> 
> Irresponsible sex is bad, married or singe. So that's another point altogether and not really what we are talking about, the two things do have correlation, but let's talk about safe sex before marriage.
> 
> I'm sorry for all those asking the question here, "What if ur wife had sex before marriage?",  I really don't see why that should bother you, she had a life before u, she is an independent person and has full right to do whatever she likes with her life and time, (if it bothers you, don't marry, though I agree it would be wrong on her part though not to tell that to you before marriage). If I like a girl enough to marry her, I wouldn't care if she had other boyfriends before me, or if she had sex with others, it's her life. You should learn to honor and respect the integrity and independence of others, this is only narrow mindedness, nothing more.



Its not an age discussion, its about making a general statement which covers 95% of the reasons for teenagers to avoid premarital sex. Face facts...girls in India get married on average between the age of 21-25. Guys between 24-28. If you abstain from sex even till the age of 21...you are already falling in the marriageable age bracket, and the issue of pre-marital sex is largely negated. So...I use the age factor only as a point of demarcation between the groups who should be abstaining from sex (pre-marital or otherwise) and the groups who can go ahead and indulge (since they're old enough to get married/handle consequences if things go bad anyway)....


----------



## Kniwor (Feb 23, 2008)

faraaz said:


> Its not an age discussion, its about making a general statement which covers 95% of the reasons for teenagers to avoid premarital sex. Face facts...girls in India get married on average between the age of 21-25. Guys between 24-28. If you abstain from sex even till the age of 21...you are already falling in the marriageable age bracket, and the issue of pre-marital sex is largely negated. So...I use the age factor only as a point of demarcation between the groups who should be abstaining from sex (pre-marital or otherwise) and the groups who can go ahead and indulge (since they're old enough to get married/handle consequences if things go bad anyway)....




You make sense now, it's not really about marriage, but yeah, safe sex is important..


----------



## naheed (Feb 26, 2008)

".....Originally Posted by *smit* 					*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/buttons/viewpost.gif 				
_Let me ask one thing who the hell created the rule not to have sex before marriage ? .........humans did, as i am a human i have the power to disapprove it !...."

1) Who created you ?? Did you get created by yourself ?? 
2) If human beings are created by some supreme power then human beings need to also abide by his laws. This is for our benefit - if we dont then only we will suffer.
3) Take the example of any product - all products which human beings have created like laptop, computers etc come with a manual. It works best when it is run according to the manual - if you go against the specs then chances are that yr product will get damaged
4) There is surely a manual existing in the world where the supreme power has laid down guidelines for the way in which we should lead our lives.  
5) According to that manual sex before marriage is not allowed
6) If we dont follow the law then only we will suffer.




_


----------



## zyberboy (Feb 26, 2008)

^^Ya that manual(nature) u r talking abt allows sex for humans, marriages and restriction are all human made.


----------



## Count Dracula (Feb 27, 2008)

Comparing humans with electronic devices and nature with manuals isn't a strong point.Though to some extent,It is right.But I vote for sex before marriage.For the reasons mentioned earlier.


----------



## hellgate (Feb 27, 2008)

i dont think theres anything wrong in having sex b4 marriage.
i mean if 2 consenting persons want to hav sex then wats the big deal in that.they can hav it to their hearts content.


----------



## priyankarules.com (Feb 29, 2008)

No sex before marriage...


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 29, 2008)

Once again this thread is going in right direction ..... i agree with faraaz and kniwor ..... no harm in having sex before marriage if all the precuations are taken ( with the consent of both ppl involved ).... but the AGE shld be a deciding factor .... i am nt approving the bulk sex with everything walking on 2 legs wearing skirt .. but sex for the physical bonding between 2 adult and MATURE persons.....


----------



## Faun (Feb 29, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> . but the AGE shld be a deciding factor ....


of paramount importance...u dont want kids and teens doin dirty things and then later repent over it


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 29, 2008)

xactly


----------



## faraaz (Feb 29, 2008)

Also to add, the reason I am so dead set against sex before marriage is that I have had pregnancy scares with my girlfriend. Trust me, the havoc that plays with your mind is NOT something you want to go through when you are 18 or 19..no matter how awesome the sex is.

So yeah..no sex before marriage. 

PS: Dont give me crap about using protection bla bla bla, we did use protection and **** can still happen...


----------



## vish786 (Mar 1, 2008)

faraaz said:


> Also to add, the reason I am so dead set against sex before marriage is that I have had pregnancy scares with my girlfriend. Trust me, the havoc that plays with your mind is NOT something you want to go through when you are 18 or 19..no matter how awesome the sex is.
> 
> So yeah..no sex before marriage.
> 
> PS: Dont give me crap about using protection bla bla bla, we did use protection and **** can still happen...


----------



## shantanu (Mar 1, 2008)

faraaz : use protection  lol


----------



## faraaz (Mar 1, 2008)

shantanu said:


> faraaz : use protection  lol



Read the PS in my original post...and yes, its not really funny...condoms + pills and it still happened. Thank god she wasn't really pregnant but still...

Scary **** man.


----------



## Ambar (Mar 1, 2008)

lol...neways u set a nice example bro....


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 1, 2008)

faraaz said:


> ...condoms + pills and it still happened. Thank god *she wasn't really pregnant* but still...
> 
> .



  is there something i didnt know about ??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 1, 2008)

now thats even stupid,they used all the necessary protection(mind you, no protection is 100% foolproof except of course, avoidance) and then they were scared to death that she's got pregnant but in reality she wasn't.But I fail to understand why they thought she's got pregnant,some teenage misconception I guess.

But the point made by faraaz is very valid,it could get very scary and **** up your life.


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 1, 2008)

^^ I have a live example with me, my American roommate. 20 years old and already produced a baby.. 
Got kicked out from home BTW..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 1, 2008)

^^what does the baby call you by?lol.j\k.


----------



## faraaz (Mar 3, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> now thats even stupid,they used all the necessary protection(mind you, no protection is 100% foolproof except of course, avoidance) and then they were scared to death that she's got pregnant but in reality she wasn't.But I fail to understand why they thought she's got pregnant,some teenage misconception I guess.
> 
> But the point made by faraaz is very valid,it could get very scary and **** up your life.



Not teenage misconception...her period was almost 3 weeks late. Pregnancy test was inconclusive (not a clear negative) ... got it checked by a gyno, and she confirmed that she wasn't pregnant. Dunno exactly how that works...but anyway. Like I said, pregnancy scare...not pregnancy.


----------



## __Virus__ (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm not a typical Bharat no jeans/no skirts/no shorts kind of. Being a healthy male, I guess its exciting to have sex before marriage.


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 11, 2008)

faraaz said:


> So..I say try and avoid, atleast until you are 21+ ...


I'd disagree. I'd say, avoid sex until you are mature enough to handle it, which is not necessarily 20 years of age. I was sexually active since the age of 16 and yet I faced none of the problems, particularly because I prefered keeping myself in the know rather than ignorance. And I have seen 25 year olds get into the same problems into premarital sex that you mentioned above. In real life, age and maturity are not always co-related, the majority of eve-teasers, sexual predators and rapists aren't young teenagers.



faraaz said:


> If you abstain from sex even till the age of 21...you are already falling in the marriageable age bracket....


I wouldn't put so much of emphasis in age if I were you. A marraige age of 21 does not mean that every, or even a majority of Indians can handle a sexual relationship at that age. And in case of marriage in India, I have found that quite a number of couples (arranged or otherwise) take the plunge primarily driven by lust (or physical chemistry) only if find that it fizzes off barely a year or two after the marriage. Nothing can replace experience when it comes to learning, and I do understand that some of the moralists among the members here might feel outraged by this statement of mine.

It is not just professional jobs that need experience, handling relationships need experience too.


----------



## faraaz (Mar 11, 2008)

@Aberforth: You suggest a reasonable cut off then.  My system is actually very close along the lines for the reasoning behind setting the legal age for marriage in India too btw...


----------



## legolas (Mar 11, 2008)

None of society's rules are perfect, not even near perfect. But, I believe those rules are for who ignore basic human tendencies and engage in some form of danger to other human beings.
if it is consensual, of course yes!!! 
as hitboxx mentioned, screw the rules.
same society also does nothing against smoking (smoking affects every1, passive smoking cases are more than ever now)
also, in amsterdam, even otherwise illegal drugs are legal.. 

rules are ridiculous and we cannot dictate them on true and genuine feelings.


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 11, 2008)

faraaz said:


> @Aberforth: You suggest a reasonable cut off then.  My system is actually very close along the lines for the reasoning behind setting the legal age for marriage in India too btw...


Well again we have ambiguity here...as it is in Indian laws. The legal minimum age a person can have sex in India is 16 years, known as the 'Age of Consent' for both males and females. The minimum age a girl can marry is 18 and is 21 for a boy under Hindu Marriages Act. For Muslims, the minimum legal age for marriage is puberty.

With so many ambiguities, we can't really center on one age that is acceptable for someone to have premarital sex. Personally I think it boils down to the emotional maturity of the individual and the couple. Consensual premarital sex is far better than a sexually frustrated youth engaging in sex predation or other sexual crimes. The minimum 'age of consent' is given just to prevent sexual exploitation of minors, beyond that there can't be an age limit as every human as an individual is unique.


----------



## faraaz (Mar 12, 2008)

Spoken like a true politician, aye?


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 12, 2008)

Aberforth said:


> For Muslims, the minimum legal age for marriage is puberty.



REALLY!!!!!! Can you quote the relevant section/law?


----------



## teknoPhobia (Mar 12, 2008)

The personal law applicable to Muslims in India is not codified for the most part, its all customary law.


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 12, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> REALLY!!!!!! Can you quote the relevant section/law?


The Muslim Marriage Act which put the discretion for Muslim marriages according to Islamic customs and docrines. Although some recent cases of early marriages in Muslims are being challenged in court for promotiong parodphilia in Andhra Pradesh.



faraaz said:


> Spoken like a true politician, aye?


That was honest, no political intentions. Althought I might consider politics if I see I have a chance.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Mar 18, 2008)

People who say that they dont agree to sex before marrige is simply because the dont get their chance 
If both the sexes are interested and they are of legal age then the indian law cannot stop them from doing so , it is only the indian society which thinks this as a sin. I recently came through an article that an average european teen looses his virginity an an age of 17, american teen is 19 , where else for indians it is 21!!


----------



## faraaz (Mar 18, 2008)

rohan_mhtr said:


> People who say that they dont agree to sex before marrige is simply because the dont get their chance



As for the first part of your post..I am a living breathing example of why its a bad idea.



rohan_mhtr said:


> If both the sexes are interested and they are of legal age then the indian law cannot stop them from doing so , it is only the indian society which thinks this as a sin. I recently came through an article that an average european teen looses his virginity an an age of 17, american teen is 19 , where else for indians it is 21!!



No one here is saying its a sin. Just that its an incredibly stupid thing to do if you are not prepared to handle the consequences.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Mar 18, 2008)

Ya I agree that sex before marriage can be a bad idea if your wife finds out about the girl with whome you had sex otherwise it is ok if that girl is itself your wife.

[Just that its an incredibly stupid thing to do if you are not prepared to handle the consequences.[/quote]
can you  specify the consequences. According 2 me if you have full knowledge about sex and utmost trust with your partner than there wont be any problem.


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 18, 2008)

rohan_mhtr said:


> People who say that they dont agree to sex before marrige is simply because the dont get their chance


I sort of agree with this. I have seen a lot of 'no sex before marriage' people get really desperate when they turn 30 and their chances of marriage looks slim. One of them was planning to move to US for 'better opportunities' as he felt he didn't want to 'die with unfulfilled desires'. Pretty change of ideals I'd say. 



rohan_mhtr said:


> I recently came through an article that an average european teen looses his virginity an an age of 17, american teen is 19 , where else for indians it is 21!!


The average age Indians lose their virginity is 22.5 according to Durex Condom Sex Survey taken in the six metros. This means it took the survey in cosmopolitan cities of India, where youths were more likely to have premarital sex at earlier ages than smaller cities where over 90% of Indians live.

And I wonder, how many of them were really virgins, especially guys who pretend to have had sex just because they are emabarassed to admit they were virgins. I also noticed that the difference between males and females who had sex was almost in the ratio of 2:1. Which could mean one girl on an average had sex with two guys OR one out of every two guys is lying OR one out of two girls is too shy to admit. 

If I had to put the age for first sex, I'd put it for Indians at 25 (or higher) as it is the age before which only a tiny minority of Indians get married. An overwhelming majority of Indians have their first sexual experience after marriage which would mean 22.5 years is an unlikely age.



faraaz said:


> As for the first part of your post..I am a living breathing example of why its a bad idea.


And why would that be? I hope you haven't caught any STDs of like. 



faraaz said:


> No one here is saying its a sin. Just that its an incredibly stupid thing to do if you are not prepared to handle the consequences.


Anyone with the right education and information about sex, STDs, contraception, etc. can handle the consequences. Unless it is emotional stability you're suggesting, which is another territory. On a different note, if we look deep enough, we'd find that a lot of India's gender based crimes point to India's Colonial Victorian attitude towards sex. Examples are eve teasing, molestation, etc. They are symptoms of this larger malady - a nation of repressed sexual energy.


----------



## faraaz (Mar 18, 2008)

Here's a scenario...you are 19 years old, 2nd year bachelor's degree...you find out that your girlfriend is pregnant.

What do you do?


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 18, 2008)

faraaz said:


> Here's a scenario...you are 19 years old, 2nd year bachelor's degree...you find out that your girlfriend is pregnant.
> 
> What do you do?


 
Give her a dose of 1 MT Pill & 4 Mitopose Pills 

Seriously, if u don't have the guts to handle something like this, then no matter how old u r...don't do it. 

Recently, one of my friend girl had such problem. She & her BF mingled on 14th feb, They are not BF & GF, they are lovers...but also idiots cos mentally they both were not prepared for sex...

One month later, she called me & said her due date skipped, ...  I had to meet her & give her pregnancy test kits myself as she can't buy them from the medical store just to test whether she was pregnant or not...thankfully she wasn't & I was able to scold her "abe idiot....why do this if u r scared". Actually, the guy did use protection & she took an i-pill but still she was tensed & afraid.

Despite of being active in this, sometimes even I m afraid, due to which I always make sure there is no risk, but not everyone has control on themselves specially today's youngsters....we are generation X, while they are gen Y. When parents tell them not to do it, they are correct cos they do it for fun, but don't have the maturity to handle some bad situation if they have to.

Unless you are sure of yourself in real, & not just due to desperation or u don't want to leave a chance, don't do it. 

I recommend 21 as the age for both girls & boys to have sex, usually at 21 students complete there graduation & now they are out to face the world with job etc...this is the right time for them to explore.


----------



## sandy_bhai (Mar 18, 2008)

Say yes to Sex and no to War because condom cost much less than a bullet


----------



## m-jeri (Mar 18, 2008)

ahhhh.....shut up y'all..... 

get some perspective.....when a girl infront of ya ready for commitment..u dont say know..not these days...be it love or lust...u just do it....if u think abt it that much..i feel sorry for the girl....its not rocket science...
sex with or without love is sex itself...

stop making dumb argument..those who want to get laid...go ahead..no ones stopping you..others "conservatives"..dont do anything...no one forcing you either....

i just wish none of ur lovers see this....pathetic....u know this only happens in india...arguing over things that dnt matter...


----------



## praka123 (Mar 18, 2008)

khor kaliyug!  days have come that eligible bachelors cant get a virgin as wife  playboys should be castrated by indian sarkar.start it from lucknow!   (kidding!)


----------



## m-jeri (Mar 18, 2008)

well p u know...there aint no gurantee that u get a girl untouched....unless "U THE MAN"..hhehhehe....but u have to think flipside....are u a virgin ....then u can wish for ur partner to be too....(key word is WISH)....

playboys..kill them..naa u aint strong enough boy....we are a little to el33t ....


----------



## bharat_r (Mar 18, 2008)

Try discussing this topic in the open in Tamil Nadu & u'll be stonned to death.
Thanks to 2 guys called Ramadoss & Anubumani Ramdoss(Union Health miniser)!


----------



## praka123 (Mar 18, 2008)

well,TN is such a orthodox in this matters(I liked that stance!)


----------



## Ihatemyself (Mar 18, 2008)

Current poll results show hw many boyz in this forum


----------



## aditya.shevade (Mar 18, 2008)

^^ What does it have to do with boys and girls? It is a simple matter of personal choice. If the 2 people (or more ) involved in the activities are OK with it, then I don't understand what business is it of other people?

Why are people so much interested in other people's private lives?


----------



## aircombat (Mar 18, 2008)

Its a personal decission of the girl and the boy, so if they are adults and fully understand the implications of having sex, there is nothing wrong in it. Hence I Approve.
However the line has to be drawn with minors. I won't mention any age but like I said that both should be mature enough tounderstand the consequences of having sex (maturity can come at 15 or at 21 or any other age)


----------



## faraaz (Mar 19, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Seriously, if u don't have the guts to handle something like this, then no matter how old u r...don't do it.



Saurav has just made the exact same point I have been trying to get across since the beginning of this thread.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 19, 2008)

^^^ I hope this message goes into everyone's head.  

I learned this myself the hard way from my own personal experience, when I was blamed for something, which the BF of my Friend girl did. Tough to manage such situations...I can't let her down, can't reveal her secrets & can't let anyone kick my arse too ...

Being mature has nothing to do with sex ok, trust me, this is all Bull****. What is maturity??? How will u define it??? Is it being serious or being silent or thinking before doing anything. I guess it is being responsible & ingenious.


----------



## faraaz (Mar 19, 2008)

AND it involves correct spelling for sure! 

PS: I think you meant respon*s*ible and ingeni*o*us.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 19, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> now thats even stupid,they used all the necessary protection(mind you, no protection is 100% foolproof except of course, avoidance) and then they were scared to death that she's got pregnant but in reality she wasn't.But I fail to understand why they thought she's got pregnant,some teenage misconception I guess.
> 
> But the point made by faraaz is very valid,it could get very scary and **** up your life.





faraaz said:


> Not teenage misconception...her period was almost 3 weeks late. Pregnancy test was inconclusive (not a clear negative) ... got it checked by a gyno, and she confirmed that she wasn't pregnant. Dunno exactly how that works...but anyway. Like I said, pregnancy scare...not pregnancy.



Condom is perfectly safe...99.9% and that 0.1% is due to the manufacturing default, which is like 10% to 33% of the entire condoms produced all over the world!. If the girl still gets pregnant, that would be pretty unlucky for the one.....So use double/Triple protection  .....1. Condom, 2. Pills and 3. do it during the safe period of the girl and if you are still scared apply the forth protection as well....4. ejaculate outside  , right at the last moment (mind you keeping all the above protections intact).......now if she *still* gets pregnant.........man;; either God was determined to teach the couple a lesson or the couple had the baddest of luck in the history of Bad Lucks........

Point made is the one I quote below from one of my earlier post



sam9s said:


> Doing it with the pretext that sooner or later we are going to get married would not be the right thing, BUT I would also add that when you are in true love and for a long long time (atleast 5+ years)and you feel that your mind,  matter, heart, soul and ALL equations meet to the fullest your body inevitabiliy starts to feel the need for the complete bond, the final commitment (this can happen after or before marriage). Infact after marriage people get the official stamp of a physical relationship, NO MATTER if their mind, heart and equation are at par, you have the social permission and so you do it, that I can with full convention say would feel far less enjoyble than getting in to physical aspect when your full mind, heart, soul and equation are met irrespective of weather you are married or not.
> ........AND
> I dont have to explain how that feels or when exactly would that person know that ALL equations are met. His body, emotions, senses would let him know that this girl is his soul mate, whom you love so very deeply and uncondistionaly (which takes time as I said)....... and I am ready for the final commitment.....
> 
> Now that depends up on the scenario/situation weather a couple then do decides to take the decission or wait, but if they do, I can assure that would be the most beautifull moment one can have in his entire life.



In A gist.......Do not miss that moment... 

To finalize I would say............."Marriage does not entitle someone for sex, It has nothing to do with falling in love..........its just a social stamp an ambiguous permission which you get............ irrespective of weather you even are in love or not."


----------



## sam9s (Mar 19, 2008)

rohan_mhtr said:


> People who say that they dont agree to sex before marrige is simply because the dont get their chance



Really I wonder what people with "no sex before marriage" tag would do/say when they actually get the chance to do it, with the girl of their dreams ready to give her self up in a cozy, romantic, warm ambiance... 



faraaz said:


> Here's a scenario...you are 19 years old, 2nd year bachelor's degree...you find out that your girlfriend is pregnant.
> 
> What do you do?



You do before making her pregnent, and that is what I explained above....Quadraple Protection.... ........On a more serious note if that situation does arrives, I'd say be man enough to admit and accept, BUT that only happens IF and only if you really, truly and seriously are in love with the girl, and you believe with full conviction that her fate is completely knot with your.......and vice versa.

But whatever happens, I know one thing, how so ever gruesome, grievous situation one falls into, one would never ever leave his/her mate if the bonding is true, and the Love is Pure. Love which makes all logic valid, every compassion commendable, every anomaly forgiven and every moment worth cherishing......
Once in Love...Always in Love....Chees n pease...


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 26, 2008)

faraaz said:


> Here's a scenario...you are 19 years old, 2nd year bachelor's degree...you find out that your girlfriend is pregnant.
> 
> What do you do?


I'd go for MTP as we are not ready to have a baby till we're 30 and reached the 'make a family' phase of our life. In any case, it would be really silly to have sex without adequate protection unless a pregnancy is wanted. So such a case is normally not going to happen among sane couples, unless things get going in the heat of the moment.



bharat_r said:


> Try discussing this topic in the open in Tamil Nadu & u'll be stonned to death.


Which is why I am happy not being a Tamil. Sometimes I can't help but feel regionalistic particularly because of the way political activists like to polarise the general public.



praka123 said:


> days have come that eligible bachelors cant get a virgin as wife


I doubt it. A majority of Indians still have their first time sex only after marriage so if a guy wants a virgin for a wife, it shouldn't be difficult. Why is there such an obsession for virgin as a wife anyway? Is it because the don't want a woman with experience who'll be able to compare?



sam9s said:


> .....So use double/Triple protection  .....1. Condom, 2. Pills and do it during the safe period of the girl and if you are still scared apply the forth protection as well....4. ejaculate outside  , right at the last moment (mind you keeping all the above protections intact).......now if she *still* gets pregnant.........man....


That doesn't sound like sex, it sounds like highly covert military strategy to prevent any failures. 



gx_saurav said:


> They are not BF & GF, they are lovers...


I don't see the difference. Aren't boyfriends and girlfriends lovers too?


----------



## sam9s (Mar 26, 2008)

Aberforth said:


> That doesn't sound like sex, it sounds like highly covert military strategy to prevent any failures.



Well faraaz and Devil Himself were so paranoid about the girl getting pregnent while having sex that I had to suggest to take prevention like a covert stratagy, atleast that way they would enjoy the moment rather getting jeepers and uneasyness think about the repercussion's of getting pregnent while doing sex..........or I might say while making love


----------



## legolas (Mar 26, 2008)

^ ^ Sam9s, I second you. The only way the other guys would accept to having sex is if the man is sterile  ha ha ha
Why can't you just take your johnson outside and ejaculate?? 
There is harm in everything. This is not an exception.


----------



## teknoPhobia (Mar 27, 2008)

aircombat said:


> Its a personal decission of the girl and the boy, so if they are adults and fully understand the implications of having sex, there is nothing wrong in it. Hence I Approve.
> However the line has to be drawn with minors. I won't mention any age but like I said that both should be mature enough tounderstand the consequences of having sex (maturity can come at 15 or at 21 or any other age)



I am not really sure what those implications are, I have seen them referred to all over, but no one seems to be able to crystallize them, and AFAIK from my experience the only "implication", if it can be called that, is there might be failure in contraception.



> That doesn't sound like sex, it sounds like highly covert military strategy to prevent any failures.



ROTFL


----------



## legolas (Mar 27, 2008)

As much as you hate to admit it, in the US, minor sex happens quite frequently and is believed to ease the stress for the youngsters it seems, thereby reducing the number of deaths out of stress alone!!  Now, this is bull. Not because minors have sex. But what a shame that the culture and standard of living imposes that much of stress for them to rely on sex!! (not that it is bad, but i hope you all get the point). Please correct me if I am wrong, I remember hearing this on CNN sometime back!


----------



## casanova (Mar 27, 2008)

Actually, I was thinking of clicking on Disapprove but The poll results showed 99 Approvals. I got the chance and approved it. Thats a ton.

Sarcasm intended.


----------



## legolas (Mar 27, 2008)

What is the idea/argument of the people who *can't say*, in the poll choice... just out of curiosity.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 27, 2008)

casanova said:


> Actually, I was thinking of clicking on Disapprove but The poll results showed 99 Approvals. I got the chance and approved it. Thats a ton.
> 
> Sarcasm intended.



AND THE AWARD FOR THE HUNDEREDTH VOTE GOES TO *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif*casanova**gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif


----------



## casanova (Mar 28, 2008)

sam9s said:


> AND THE AWARD FOR THE HUNDEREDTH VOTE GOES TO *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif*casanova**gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif



Wohoo.



			
				legolas said:
			
		

> What is the idea/argument of the people who can't say, in the poll choice... just out of curiosity.


Two minds.


----------



## Faun (Mar 28, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Really I wonder what people with "no sex before marriage" tag would do/say when they actually get the chance to do it, with the girl of their dreams ready to give her self up in a cozy, romantic, warm ambiance...



thats pretty much hypothetical, i hav to bridge the gap of seven seas to reach there or vice versa


----------



## legolas (Mar 28, 2008)

^ ^ Its not hypothetical. Its called *blind perception* and *mistaken virtues*. People for example follow the Gita, for living your life by Dharma or Karma to reach God (Krishna had 19000+ wives?, definitely 2 or for that matter most Gods) but follow the life of Rama as a husband (supposedly) to show they are even better? *Everybody is corrupt on the inside*, now the whole guys community knows about it. Don't start saying NO and take us back to the complex women community. We are just man enough to take the opportunity and act on it (mutually consensual  ). But, the fact is, there are also many kandas in Ramayana where Rama is involved with the, how do you put it, the girls reserved for the King?? or so it seems. Even though I am discussing about wives here, I am contrasting people's religionistic opinion against the currently practiced monogamy. So, the discrepancies exist and how you dissolve it is up to you resolving these contradictions.

Its all masked perception. Before even you get to realize what are virtues, there are 1000000 of epics and stories and cinemas there to tell you and write it blindly in your brain. And some of them try to think about it again to realize if it is indeed true while the others just cant, yet and others wont.

Same goes for orthodox principles, does any one follow it now? (may be a very very few %, does any body think they would be able to follow the customs of say a Brahmin in our life time truthfully? its already corrupted, but then its accepted, isn't it?) But, you should at the same time have rational opinions and evaluate your ideas and not blindly arguing "then what about killing a person" (even that is written blindly on your brain). 
Well, to sum it up, people who are in 2 minds, they are metastable states who could fall either side.
ppl who say yes, have rethought about it and know their boundaries, limitations and the inherent crappiness and are wise enough to act accordingly not repenting for an opportunity missed 20 yrs later. Life is too short!! (even though our human body is capable of living 190 yrs by its design as of now, it seems).
and the last catagory of people have/may have rethought about it and they weren't convinced. No one is to be blamed here. But, I hope you rethink to settle, and more importantly find peace.


----------



## utsav (Mar 28, 2008)

sandy_bhai said:


> Say yes to Sex and no to War because condom cost much less than a bullet


great logic  but sometimes circumstances may occur when you are feeling like to shoot yourself after having sex . total cost can be too costly condom+bullet=
 t costly


----------



## sam9s (Mar 28, 2008)

T159 said:


> thats pretty much hypothetical, i hav to bridge the gap of seven seas to reach there or vice versa



LOL....... yea too good to be true eh!


----------



## Faun (Mar 28, 2008)

legolas said:


> ^ ^ Its not hypothetical. Its called *blind perception* and *mistaken virtues*. People for example follow the Gita, for living your life by Dharma or Karma to reach God (Krishna had 19000+ wives?, definitely 2 or for that matter most Gods) but follow the life of Rama as a husband (supposedly) to show they are even better? *Everybody is corrupt on the inside*, now the whole guys community knows about it. Don't start saying NO and take us back to the complex women community. We are just man enough to take the opportunity and act on it (mutually consensual  ). But, the fact is, there are also many kandas in Ramayana where Rama is involved with the, how do you put it, the girls reserved for the King?? or so it seems. Even though I am discussing about wives here, I am contrasting people's religionistic opinion against the currently practiced monogamy. So, the discrepancies exist and how you dissolve it is up to you resolving these contradictions.
> 
> Its all masked perception. Before even you get to realize what are virtues, there are 1000000 of epics and stories and cinemas there to tell you and write it blindly in your brain. And some of them try to think about it again to realize if it is indeed true while the others just cant, yet and others wont.
> 
> ...



yeah thats why am reticent abt the things going in life, i dont want to think much, just the action be straight forward.

Ever wondered if a butterfly felt how less secure it is compared to the cocoon that protected her in spite of havin a beautiful pair of wings. No, it doesnt cause it never think, just enjoys till last flight.



> Originally Posted by *sandy_bhai* 					*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/buttons/viewpost.gif
> _Say yes to Sex and no to War because condom cost much less than a bullet_



the former many times gave a room to the latter one.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 28, 2008)

Great Discussion


----------



## legolas (Mar 28, 2008)

T159 said:


> Ever wondered if a butterfly felt how less secure it is compared to the cocoon that protected her in spite of havin a beautiful pair of wings.


Yes I have as to whether the animal kingdom other than us thinks.


T159 said:


> No, it doesnt cause it never think, just enjoys till last flight.


Both by the standards of science or by the standards of religion or by the standards of a cave man, "i dont want to think" is an irrational argument. Because you just can't stop it. You have already made your decision because you thought about it... Its your thought process, just like butterflies can't be without flying. Its a purpose. Its a compulsion. You just don't "rethink" or reevaluate. Don't tell me you never think!! Even for writing this post to prove your point, you have thought. So, stop referring to butterflies for comparison 

besides, when you have categorized yourself as you don't want to think much, its only fair of me to ask every time you reply to go and rethink and come and reply as you don't just think much to be even fully understanding the issue. You understand? No? Think again


----------



## praka123 (Mar 28, 2008)

^@t159:heard of a arabic poet Omar Khayyam? 
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omar_Khayyám#Poet


> "Enjoy wine and women and don't be afraid, God has compassion".


----------



## legolas (Mar 28, 2008)

^ ^ his notion was by treating wine = women  I wouldn't go by that standards... but message received


----------



## Faun (Mar 28, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^@t159:heard of a arabic poet Omar Khayyam?
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omar_Khayyám#Poet


i would enjoy the wine(err may be a lighter version, beer) anytime but the latter one is not a thing.

I would rather hav one women than a replacement every week



legolas said:


> Yes I have as to whether the animal kingdom other than us thinks.
> 
> Both by the standards of science or by the standards of religion or by the standards of a cave man, "i dont want to think" is an irrational argument. Because you just can't stop it. You have already made your decision because you thought about it... Its your thought process, just like butterflies can't be without flying. Its a purpose. Its a compulsion. You just don't "rethink" or reevaluate. Don't tell me you never think!! Even for writing this post to prove your point, you have thought. So, stop referring to butterflies for comparison
> 
> besides, when you have categorized yourself as you don't want to think much, its only fair of me to ask every time you reply to go and rethink and come and reply as you don't just think much to be even fully understanding the issue. You understand? No? Think again



lol...i never said i dont think, am just tired of thinking abt the consequences of my acts, frack the rules regulations.

A single line should be concise enuf to wreak impact upon the reader, i dont support citing links from various sources, understand yourself and u can see the truth (pity we dont seek it, so much engrossed in carnal pleasures).

There are many small pleasures than these highly consequential ones. How do u feel for the first rain fall in summer ? How it seems to be listening to the track that u forgot long ago ? how abt the feeling when u do a job that u never expected to complete ? how bout the first time when u learned to ride a bike ?

I mean there are many things to seek forward to than this one subject. Eventually u will get a women who care abt u, u dont want to feel a bit low abt your past actions, if any.


----------



## legolas (Mar 29, 2008)

^ ^ The sky is blue, coin has two sides, roses are red, lilies are white and life is short. so, get over it! and being melodramatic and poetical to cogently insinuate is really not impressive.



T159 said:


> *Eventually* u will *get a wom(a)n* who cares abt u, u dont want to feel a bit low abt your past actions, if any.


The word eventually is used by people who have tried living say more than a girl friend and finally finding one or finding initially the girl of their dreams as his girl friend itself. I find neither in your choice for you to put it that way, but then I also understand you will *get a woman* where as I like to *find a woman*. There lies the difference. I don't wait for things to come thinking everything is bliss. A butterfly doesn't just fly and become a prey because it can, but it can't do anything about it, if it had the ability, it would. And for that matter, even butterflies would have sex when it wants  and if it has a mutually attracted partner. Just like we are born with those qualities which we try to suppress to gloat and preen over how civilized we are and how we respect others and follow morals. Well yeah, the only thing is, the concept of morality itself is unstable and ill-defined.
And, why would any one feel low about their actions in this regard? When did "making love to a woman" you are attracted to, with she being attracted to you as well become devilish? you guys are just day-dreamers. Are you basing this on personal experience or by inflated imaginations and stories you were stuffed up by the unstable culture and society? More than half of who advised you regarding these morals would only practice it for the sake of advising and boasting their virtues for you to hail them high in your mind. When you understand that, you will know to evaluate and reorganize and see the difference. 
Reg. carnal pleasures, what wrong do you find in it? If you are religionistic, you must know the many many stories, I wouldn't even dare to discuss. If you are a scientologist, you should believe in evolution I guess?? Eitherways, we are nothing more than animals with the ability to think clearly. If you say, being with more than 1 woman your entire life is a sin... then you must be crazy, for in that case, even fantasizing about a woman would be considered a sin. When people get divorced and marry another, its not bad!  But, if a girl and boy are attracted to each other and are well educated to know the consequences and take all necessary precautions, its something incorrigible!!  Get over it guys, stop day-dreaming.

If you are afraid of catastrophic repercussions because things *might* go bad and refrain from doing it, then you can do nothing in this world!!


----------



## Faun (Mar 29, 2008)

^^ Day dreaming ? those were facts and not some fiction. A little bit of dream doesn't hurt if u can make to the real world.

Wherein eventually was not in the context u understood, it was that u go on with your life like normal joe and then when time comes u will get everything. 

Btw I hav gone thru 3 phases of how a love can appear to u. And believe me (though who believes an anonymous identity on net ) there is more to that than just havin feelin of havin happy time (err sex) with someone, though it all starts with a sensuous feeling towards the one but when u two get to know each other it becomes more than that. You dont long for happy time, u just like to hav him/her stand by you at times you are no either verge of emotions. Happy times becomes a secondary thing.

Take it from my experience, i hav done some random things in life, and yeah you dont care for these but still they do strike back to you now and then. You just cant excape your past, and building ur future on ravaging past is just another fiasco. But yeah life is all abt venture into unknown, why would anyone take that risk ?? Coz not everyone feel content with the plain boring life. We dare just to break the cycle (or sometimes to protect ours), break the normal routine.

Yeah sex is nothing to a person who just do it for enjoyment and at the end of the day life ends to restart again tmrw, u dont even need to find a girlfriend, why bother for making relationship for that.

PS: I could be real bad with my grammar lessons  please pardon me


----------



## legolas (Mar 29, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^ Day dreaming ? those were facts and not some fiction. A little bit of dream doesn't hurt if u can make to the real world.


Ok.  


T159 said:


> Wherein eventually was not in the context u understood, it was that u go on with your life like normal joe and then when time comes u will get everything.


May be I misunderstood. but, time coming and u getting everything is like an astrologer blowing into my ears. Sorry, not a fan of it. Do what you believe in with utmost sincerity and devotion and don't expect what the outcome is more or less what I believe in.



T159 said:


> Btw I hav gone thru 3 phases of how a love can appear to u. And believe me (though who believes an anonymous identity on net ) there is more to that than just havin feelin of havin happy time (err sex) with someone, though it all starts with a sensuous feeling towards the one but when u two get to know each other it becomes more than that. You dont long for happy time, u just like to hav him/her stand by you at times you are no either verge of emotions. Happy times becomes a secondary thing.


i am happy I am having the conversation who has experienced, YES, I do BELIEVE you  You wouldn't have any reason to lie here on this very topic, to my knowledge 


T159 said:


> Take it from my experience, i hav done some random things in life, and yeah you dont care for these but still they do strike back to you now and then. You just cant e*(s)*cape your past, and building ur future on ravaging past is just another fiasco. *But yeah life is all abt venture into unknown, why would anyone take that risk ?? Coz not everyone feel content with the plain boring life. We dare just to break the cycle* (or sometimes to protect ours), break the normal routine.


Bungy jumping is risk, F1 racing is risk, or for that matter any speed racing, nuclear weapons, war on terror... its all happening around us. I know its silly. But deaths occur with every thing. Accidents happen, still people dare to walk on streets. Everyone makes mistakes, we learn from it. But not giving into fear. If fear is your only problem, or taking risk, then, I hope you get to face life with more courage. 


T159 said:


> Yeah sex is nothing to a person who just do it for enjoyment and at the end of the day life ends to restart again tmrw, u dont even need to find a girlfriend, why bother for making relationship for that.


 You hope dreaming bliss that you will *get the one*. I act on the fact, for sure that relationships are not ideal and not heaven-made and its seldom perfect. Its all about choosing the right partner, and believe it or not, SEX is one of the biggest part in your life.
But, it would be better what exactly is your argument for objecting to this, I am sure you would have a rational argument behind this. Is risk the only factor? Fear is what governs you from crossing the so-called line?



T159 said:


> PS: I could be real bad with my grammar lessons  please pardon me


Ok!


----------



## Faun (Mar 29, 2008)

legolas said:


> Ok.
> 
> 1. May be I misunderstood. but, time coming and u getting everything is like an astrologer blowing into my ears. Sorry, not a fan of it. Do what you believe in with utmost sincerity and devotion and don't expect what the outcome is more or less what I believe in.
> 
> ...


1. Am not expecting yet another wormhole theory  We have the M/F ration within the expected standard deviation. So it highly unlikely that u will end up with no one. Even when u r writing this someone somewhere is thinking abt u, just open your eyes and try to see the same person, it wont be difficult. We just believe what we see and ignore the other unnoticed things that can best be felt by other senses and intuition.

2. Yep some sweet and some bitter ones, but why does things cant be sweet all the time, why someone made bitter part.

3. K here is one thing that I was surprised to know later. If u are frightened  to death  then its sure that the next emotion that comes to u is the outright deep anger with a vengeance. Biology describes it as, we hav the two areas of fear and anger close enuf, so it never take too much effort to slide down to the either side from any side. 

 I was afraid of dark during my teenage, but that fear is gone now. When u mature the fears changes its shape to something else, but it never leaves u until and unless u are a fearless hyena or a hoomicide.

 I do like to drive bike at insane craziness.Cant confirm whether I will be coming back home or not . but sometime I just go a snail walk with my bike, and it feels equally good (i can enjoy watching the sceneries and people, to make a sense of what i percieve). But if someone is behind me, preferably a gal, I would never like to take the risk of driving at high speed, of course i care for that person.

4. Yep, u wont get the ideal match, but atleast the one will be caring and u will be mature enuff to see the difference b/q real and ideal world. I wont like to hav a supermodel or some celeb yet the gal should be honest and straight forward (no back talking).

5. Like I said, if u have nothing to loose, you wont have fear. But I have got few good friends, parents and a brother. Some other relations. So I would thiink abt them before taking a risk. 

Fear is not the only thing, conscience plays an equal role. Why i didnt shout at him/her, why i didt revenge him/her, why i should remain silent, what hav i done. These are questions involving conscience, a feelin thats harder to negotiate. Of course i can go vigilante and beat the sh!t out of lifebut the thought of my family hinders it. The reason why games like GTA are popular.


----------



## legolas (Mar 29, 2008)

you are taking too much responsibility thinking its yours. for ex: you invite your friend over to a party... and he hasn't drunk before. but you ask if he needs a small drink and he says no, but for fun of party, you insist... and he accedes and drinks.. Then, he likes it may be, or he found discomfort with say losing a job or a good relationship or whatever and he starts drinking too much and swayed away and totally screwed up his life. Would you complain yourself that you spoiled him coz you introduced him to drinking and take responsibility for that too? Conscience should be what pleases you and is agreeable to you so that you can live with it, with the important factor of course being not hurting others close to you (ideally not possible, at least happens unintentionally). Not because you were brought up that way. for ex: if you told you kissed a girl, even then, your mom would feel bad or even in some familes scold or even ground you or say you fondled her or you guys were spooning, even that is embarassing to one's family virtues, you can not tell it to your parents. There are many such things if conscience comes into picture. Even for that matter, pot, weed, cigarettes and alcohol. Everything also has its danger.
But, we both understand each other. I very well understand your point. And, I wouldn't want to argue over your virtues for I am convinced for who you are. 
But, if there are people claiming morality issues, (especially with out even having given it a second thought) please continue posting, I would want to know how moral you are


----------



## techx (Apr 29, 2008)

practise makes perfect . SO do it before marriage and be hero


----------



## crack_head (May 5, 2008)

This whole discussion is crass and pointless. Today girls themselves look for sex buddies or sex partners. Just pratice safe and hygenic sex like gx_saurav said. 
If you personally aren't comfortable don't do it! SIMPLE!


----------



## praka123 (May 5, 2008)

South Indians as a whole are more conservative,hence safe,I appreciate that!  these materialistic uber cool fecgtards are no different from animals,dont call it lust,call it "heat"


----------



## legolas (May 5, 2008)

crack_head said:


> This whole discussion is crass and pointless. Today girls themselves look for sex buddies or sex partners. Just pratice safe and hygenic sex like gx_saurav said.
> If you personally aren't comfortable don't do it! SIMPLE!


+1


----------



## Faun (May 6, 2008)

praka123 said:


> dont call it lust,call it "heat"


lol 



techx said:


> practise makes perfect . SO do it before marriage and be hero


hero as in ?



crack_head said:


> This whole discussion is crass and pointless. Today girls themselves look for sex buddies or sex partners. Just pratice safe and hygenic sex like gx_saurav said.
> If you personally aren't comfortable don't do it! SIMPLE!


and this society is male driven


----------



## iMav (May 6, 2008)

the society is male driven in perception


----------



## Faun (May 6, 2008)

^^you believe in dumb feminism ?
I havent seen a single case here abt their dominance, may be law provide them sandbox protection but not really a mass exploit ever seen

only tards dance on the scent of women


----------



## gary4gar (May 6, 2008)

Wonder you people get by digging old thread.

Anyways, on topic.
It does not matter is your partner is a Virgin or not.
What matter is His/Her Commitment towards relationship .
He/she should be 100% loyal & dedicated to you at present & in future. His/her past does not matter
But this also does not mean, you take liberty  just go around banging every Boy/Girl around you for fun.  
 Sex is nothing but Animal Form of Intense Human Emotions. So it should be planned or choreographed. rather spontaneous.


----------



## JGuru (May 6, 2008)

"Man is a social animal" - Aristotle

*Sex is the basis for the survival for the whole human race & and all other life forms
 on Earth!!! Without sex, there is no reproduction, without reproduction the species
 will become extinct!!!*

 God has created all forms of life with lust. The whole world is an illusion(maya).
 One who has become enlightened (self-realisation) will see only God nothing
 else (so the whole World disappears). He reaches the ultimate summit - The
 Eternal Kingdom of God. In the Eternal Kingdom of God there is no suffering.
 He is always in higher blissful state (ananda). One has has reached that state
 never comes back to Earth( place of misery & sorrow).

   So say Bhagavat Geetha.


----------



## m-jeri (May 6, 2008)

Sex is bliss...its like riding bike which has amazing handling abilities.....

haya and r1 are the best handling bikes i ever ridden..but its way better than tht....stop wasting time "talking" abt sex get laid... 

disapprovers pon my word....approvers how abt my comaprison????


----------



## sam9s (May 7, 2008)

techx said:


> practise makes perfect . SO do it before marriage and be hero



Hero ! lol like what..." Chack de phatte"... 



crack_head said:


> This whole discussion is crass and pointless. Today girls themselves look for sex buddies or sex partners. Just pratice safe and hygenic sex like gx_saurav said.
> If you personally aren't comfortable don't do it! SIMPLE!



I will vouch for this, today girls expect the physical intimacy the moment there seems to be an affair , not even a relationship. Saying "I love you" today is a simple way to get things going. There a no actual worth to it.



gary4gar said:


> Wonder you people get by digging old thread.



Its a discussion, some people find the thread later and some find the comment worth replying atleast in context to the topic........and the thread goes on....



JGuru said:


> "Man is a social animal" - Aristotle
> 
> *Sex is the basis for the survival for the whole human race & and all other life forms
> on Earth!!! Without sex, there is no reproduction, without reproduction the species
> will become extinct!!!*



The best technical ans........a q though....do we indulge in sex just for the soul purpose of making sure that the man kind existance continues...?????


----------



## Deep (May 10, 2008)

If both of them do not have problems then there is absolutely nothing wrong in it, after all, it is their personal life and they have right to decide whatever they want.  But yea, the girls should be more careful seeing the way the guys dump girls these days..


----------



## praka123 (May 10, 2008)

^Oh man!I remember you when I joined this forum.come back!be here in this forum


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 10, 2008)

your personal choice!


----------



## j_h (May 12, 2008)

i really dont care that much about sex before marriage. if you are careful with the pregnancy , AIDS and all that can happen from unprotected sex, just do it.


----------



## keshavasiva (May 13, 2008)

hey yo'll.. Don't yo* know that western **lt*re is animalisti* **lt*re...Only animals have sex with anyone and anyone...It has be*ome a *ats and dogs so*iety....They have to learn to be *ivilized....Sex is *onsidered to be dirty a*t even if it gives the greatest h*man known pleas*re....Wats that pleas*re....As soon as yo* do it yo* get it and tats j*st a little time. 
Its totall satisfa*tion of l*sty desires of a man on woman...and vi*e versa. Marriage is not j*st for sex...Sex is meant to pro*reate generation and not j*st sense gratifi*ation. We sho*ld know tat its not love b*t l*st...lee*hers all aro*nd....And media makes money by provoking them wid semi n*de heroins and pornography on internet....Marriage is a relationship between wife and h*sband and both sho*ld satisfy ea*h other needs....Some say tat we need to get pra*ti*e...
What pra*ti*e do yo* need.....I bet all the people posting here mast*rbate reg*larly....And see so m**h of pornography....Wat other pra*ti*e yo* req*ire..???/

Marriages sho*ld be done based on the balan*e of ea*hothers lifestyle or habits or postions...otherwise there has to be divor*e....Yo* know one thing that there is no word for divor*e in sanskrit...S**h kinda **lt*re was of India and still its glorio*s ...Why do yo* people bring western **lt*re and think its great  .... by j*st finding a way to exploit women.....and in name of women liberalization....h*h!!!!


----------



## shirazhansen (May 14, 2008)

Simple question to all those who approve.. How many of u would marry a non-virgin?


----------



## Deep (May 14, 2008)

shirazhansen - Well said, actually the problem in India is, guys have thinking that, they have right to screw around everywhere but the girl to whom they are gonna marry should be virgin. haha and I guess, I don't see it changing anytime soon..


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 14, 2008)

hey Deep...good to see you back 



shirazhansen said:


> Simple question to all those who approve.. How many of u would marry a non-virgin?



I would have no problems...if things turn out that way. If I can do it, I see no reason why a woman can't.


----------



## sam9s (May 14, 2008)

Deep said:


> shirazhansen - Well said, actually the problem in India is, guys have thinking that, they have right to screw around everywhere but the girl to whom they are gonna marry should be virgin. haha and I guess, I don't see it changing anytime soon..



Nothing well said......this question has been answered zillions times over this thread (including my replies), just care to read few pages if not the whole thread............


----------



## Roadripper (May 14, 2008)

shirazhansen said:


> Simple question to all those who approve.. How many of u would marry a non-virgin?



I woudlnt mind marryin as long she is failthful to me after marriage... So wats say guys ..


----------



## keshavasiva (May 14, 2008)

Roadripper said:


> I woudlnt mind marryin as long she is failthful to me after marriage... So wats say guys ..



Faithful?? Huh? How can you expect that...Even if she is its not complete ... you cannot have sound relationship...As in Western life....where divorces happen for every year of marriage...our situation would also turn out tat way...tats all ... nothing els...jus a game to exploit one another jus 4 a animalistic desire 'SEX'...
FYKI MARRIAGE!=SEX && MARRIAGE>SEX


----------



## legolas (May 14, 2008)

shirazhansen said:


> Simple question to all those who approve.. How many of u would marry a non-virgin?


how many of you find if the girl/guy is virgin or not before marrying ??


----------



## gxsaurav (May 14, 2008)

> how many of you find if the girl/guy is virgin or not before marrying ??


 
There is no way to find it out compleately for sure.

I don't know about others but 5 pages back I mentioned something, loyality is the only thing which should matter after marriage. If you are satisfying your wife sexually & socially then why would she leave u? If u r not then she has all the rights to leave u, she won't be your wife if u don't treat her properly.


----------



## legolas (May 14, 2008)

^ ^ I asked the question because, Virginity seems to be one most important factor for guys to get married (mostly from Arranged marriages (at least supposedly) ) while of course Money is one of the most important factors for deciding on the guy for girls ( at least the family decides based on this criteria).


----------



## gxsaurav (May 14, 2008)

I really hate such guys. Virginity का आचार डालोगे क्या ?

What different does it makes if a lady is virgin or not at marriage? As long as she is loyal after marriage, good to new family, away from any S.T.D other things shouldn't matter.

Her past personal life is her life, as long as it doesn't affect the new life after marriage, sane guys should not have a problem.


----------



## Roadripper (May 14, 2008)

keshavasiva said:


> Faithful?? Huh? How can you expect that...Even if she is its not complete ... you cannot have sound relationship...As in Western life....where divorces happen for every year of marriage...our situation would also turn out tat way...tats all ... nothing els...jus a game to exploit one another jus 4 a animalistic desire 'SEX'...
> FYKI MARRIAGE!=SEX && MARRIAGE>SEX



Depends on how much u trsut her man .. isi trust ke hisab se tho shaadi karunga na ... lekin 60-40 chances hai ...



gx_saurav said:


> I really hate such guys. Virginity का आचार डालोगे क्या ?
> 
> What different does it makes if a lady is virgin or not at marriage? As long as she is loyal after marriage, good to new family, away from any S.T.D other things shouldn't matter.
> 
> Her past personal life is her life, as long as it doesn't affect the new life after marriage, sane guys should not have a problem.




Guys always prefer tht one whom they marry is a virgin and faithfull


----------



## Deep (May 14, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Nothing well said......this question has been answered zillions times over this thread (including my replies), just care to read few pages if not the whole thread............



LOL and you expect everyone to go through those 8 pages or may be "few" pages? I really do not want to drag this topic to a personal topic but your comment doesnt actually make any sense to me and other users (as there have been many replies just above mine regarding the same issue - the one on which I had commented). Anyways, as mentioned earlier, I do not want to drag this topic to personal war, if you have anything more offtopic to say, just shoot me a PM will be glad to reply but would not reply here on the offtopic stuff..

cheers
Deep



legolas said:


> how many of you find if the girl/guy is virgin or not before marrying ??



Actually like someone else had commented, it is not possible to find out whether the person is virgin or not. But my take on this is, if I am virgin, I do expect my partner to be Virgin and I also do expect that there is great amount of loyalty and truth in the relationship about this issue.

But if I am not virgin, I do not have any rights to look around for the partner who is Virgin. 

But, again, as there is no real way to find about virginity, the trust and loyaly plays the main role here.


----------



## legolas (May 15, 2008)

^ ^ ultimately, it boils down to each and every person's personal views, for no one is going to change himself/herself just because of this conversation. Close minded people will remain so and open minded people will claim so. everyone sets their limits where they can tolerate the maximum. mine is just not that short.



keshavasiva said:


> Marriages should be done based on the balance of each others lifestyle or habits or postions...otherwise there has to be divorce....You know one thing that there is no word for divorce in sanskrit...Such kinda culture was of India and still its glorious ...Why do you people bring western culture and think its great  .... by just finding a way to exploit women.....and in name of women liberalization....huh!!!!



yeah right, where people write about themselves as to how good they are on Matrimony sites and their expectations of height, weight, complexion and expected salary and where the guy/girl should work and for how many years and what not c*ap. If you call this marriage, then, I am sorry, we differ by the definition itself. Regarding western culture, everything has its own merits and demerits. You have been in 1 culture for many years now and are just not open to hear their views or digest them. I think Kerala, Calcutta?? are also places of pron movies and other activities. maybe you dint get your hands on them!  
As long as people are able to justify their actions in a commendable manner and be reasonable, it doesn't matter what others think. You think the system is better only because of the divorce rates. That doesn't only mean they are happy. That can also mean, they are not independent enough to go on their own even though they don't like it anymore. Would you force a person who doesn't want to live with some1 anymore to stay with him??? Its a pity in those cases for they are for ever caged and doomed. Not every1 makes the right choice always. People make mistakes everywhere. To tell that arranged marriage system makes every1 happy is pure hypocrisy. Of course there are people who exploit every system and its not worth talking about them here.


----------



## sam9s (May 15, 2008)

Deep said:


> LOL and you expect everyone to go through those 8 pages or may be "few" pages? I really do not want to drag this topic to a personal topic but your comment doesnt actually make any sense to me and other users (as there have been many replies just above mine regarding the same issue - the one on which I had commented). Anyways, as mentioned earlier, I do not want to drag this topic to personal war, if you have anything more offtopic to say, just shoot me a PM will be glad to reply but would not reply here on the offtopic stuff..
> 
> cheers
> Deep



Except Gaurav and legolas all who replied shiraz's statement are new to the thread......... does that answer your question or do I have to lay out the beans one by one.......and yea better not drag it to personal war...........



legolas said:


> You think the system is better only because of the divorce rates. That doesn't only mean they are happy. That can also mean, they are not independent enough to go on their own even though they don't like it anymore. Would you force a person who doesn't want to live with some1 anymore to stay with him??? Its a pity in those cases for they are for ever caged and doomed. Not every1 makes the right choice always. People make mistakes everywhere. To tell that arranged marriage system makes every1 happy is pure hypocrisy. Of course there are people who exploit every system and its not worth talking about them here.



+1 

Adding to what legolas said........women;;;; in India or I'd say even men as a matter of fact usually do not have the freedom to end a marriage on their own will......Lot of other factors.......... cultural/socitical/environmental comes in to play, when one thinks about divorce in a typical middle class family here in India, so I go with legolas completely that dispite of the fact the divorce rate is low in India does not in any way necessarily mean the couple is happy............most of the time there is a mutual compromise because of the factors I mentioned above.


----------



## legolas (May 16, 2008)

^ ^ Sam9s, yes, its just an intolerance with no actual argument. Its like "people from lower castes shouldn't enter the temple". If the law now becomes lenient to having 2 wives instead of 1 (and for that matter 2 husbands), how many of you would still practice monogamy? (After all every Hindu God has 2 wives).


----------



## gary4gar (May 16, 2008)

legolas said:


> After all every Hindu God has 2 wives




Then they are Gods

But on serious note, why you comparing with things which have no existence. they live only in stories. Be more practical man.


----------



## legolas (May 16, 2008)

^ ^ No, I just wanted to insist on the fact that people sometimes when are being questioned regarding their morals come out more to defend theirs more than actually  thinking if its veritable or not. Nothing else. May be you don't give much importance to the fact that God's have been shown to have 2 wives or more. 
All I say is, it takes a little courage and fault tolerance and perseverance to look outside the box (in this case, the society's rules imposed on us and the virtues which it has subconsciously written on all our minds) to enjoy the experience you gain. I don't know how else to put it!!


----------



## Deep (May 16, 2008)

Basically there is nothing like Morals according to me, a group of people sit and decide what is right and what is not, cannot be called as a moral. In the end, it is on us to decide the things but we have to make sure that we are loyal to each other.


----------



## legolas (May 16, 2008)

^ ^ true. but there are people who claim having sex before marriage is equivalent to that of animals  Why is there a notion that I can't be loyal to my wife after I am married??? or is it not enough??


----------



## Deep (May 16, 2008)

^^ aha, animals? Interesting, pretty bad thinking though. Eventually, it is on the 2 people involved in the relationship, they have right to decide what they want and what they don't. No third person has right to poke into the personal matter of 2 people. I do not see any morals coming in between here. But yes, I would be against of sex which is without agreement of 2 people involved. 

Actually, India is growing in terms of financial capital or may be technology but the outlook is moving backwards.

Offtopic, love this kind of healthy discussion


----------



## legolas (May 16, 2008)

Yes, as long as there is a mutual consent, and they are not disobeying the law (minors), I don't see why two mutually attracted people can't have "safe" sex. Its not like its the only concern between them. They try to work out their relationship and if it works, they get married. If not, they move on (with difficulty of course). I don't know about many of you guys, but I personally prefer this sort of experience oriented curve rather than asking my mom to get me a girl (ok, some of you might just remain a virgin and get yourself a girl who is also in all possibilities a virgin and marry her by love marriage, I accept) but in all sincerity I wish my first relationship worked. If I am an animal, so be it!  

May be its just another life style and it will take sometime for people to accept to those ideals contrast to the hidden demerits of our system too which we have no problems with.


----------



## praka123 (May 16, 2008)

well,animals-like in whenever they want sex do it right there?eh?
I have seen a movie called "9songs" most of u uber cool fellowas had seen too.what is shown in the movie is what you ppl like;right? that is animal instincts  control afterall we are humans(for namesake).

Morals-without morals and religions like Hinduism(advait),Christianity etc ppl are simply wild animals.
morals cannot be bend to favor questioning the very essence of chastity  .virginity-before that what is sex? Sex is when we give our body and soul fully to the partner and vice versa.now do you like a sofa full of sh1t of some stray dogs?I think you all got it.


----------



## legolas (May 16, 2008)

How much ever you deny to accept it, we are also animals. Just civilized. Your definition is of Sex and care for virginity is a mere portrayal of your insecurity. I don't blame you for that. Have all the virtues you need!!
With out religion people are wild animals??  awesome!! I can not even begin to explain how these animals fight over religion!!  OMG. so much of ignorance.
Chastity, right! even when this concept was introduced or followed.. men were fc*king around everywhere... so what does that tell you?
if Sex is what you defined, why do you have a problem if she had the same sex with some1 else?? do you despite her for doing that? (are you in search of a woman who not even in her dreams has thought about any1 else?? or is it just that she can be corrupted in her mind but shouldn't have yielded to her genuine emotions with a guy with the same definition of sex you gave) by your virtues, even divorced men/women shouldn't marry again and people who have lost their wives/husbands' lives also shouldn't and just continue to grieve or go to a monastery to find peace. Oh wait, you will say that is ok, isn't it?
Sofa full of siht to a girl/guy having had sex -> an analogy far far out of reach to even begin to think to explain to your close-mindedness.
peace.


----------



## shirazhansen (May 16, 2008)

keshavasiva said:


> ...S**h kinda **lt*re was of India and still its glorio*s ...Why do yo* people bring western **lt*re and think its great  .... by j*st finding a way to exploit women.....and in name of women liberalization....h*h!!!!



If u go deep enough into india's history, u'd find that we actually celebrated sex.. ancient literature has accounts of sadhus and rishis engaging in several forms of sexual activities that would be considered as 'Perversion' today.. Kings and landlords had harems, prostitution was rampant, as were incest, paedophilia, polygamy, extra and pre marital sex, etc.. We even have temples covered with sexually explicit carvings! imagine how widely accepted sex must have been to allow something like tht!
And the kama sutra is not exactly a story book.. 

The only thing the western invaders (starting from the moghuls) did was to make us ashamed of our past.. 

So if u feel tht pre marital sex is wrong and feel tht u r being indian, think again.. Maybe it's u who's being influenced by 'western culture'..




Deep said:


> shirazhansen - Well said, actually the problem in India is, guys have thinking that, they have right to screw around everywhere but the girl to whom they are gonna marry should be virgin. haha and I guess, I don't see it changing anytime soon..



I dont think the 'problem' is unique to indian guys.. it's purely biological.. it's just the most primeaval way in which a guy can be sure of his wife givin birth to his own kids.. 

Looks like we have some more evolving to do before we can be free of this 'basic instinct'..


----------



## Deep (May 16, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Except Gaurav and legolas all who replied shiraz's statement are new to the thread......... does that answer your question or do I have to lay out the beans one by one.......and yea better not drag it to personal war...........



Well, if you are giving me choices, then I would like to go for 2nd one, lay out the beans one by one for me please and also do let me knwo the question I had asked.. (I am still wondering if it was asked by me or shirazhansen, to whom I had actually answered haha


----------



## gxsaurav (May 16, 2008)

I m amused at your guys, all are talking among themselves without having any knowledge about a gals point of view for the topic.


----------



## Deep (May 16, 2008)

haha I guess we need girls to reply here.. know anyone? Do invite them..


----------



## gxsaurav (May 16, 2008)

Lolz...some of my friend gals did saw this thread & said "All you guys are idiots, girls don't think like this at all now"


----------



## Deep (May 16, 2008)

haha, I guess, it's time to show this thread to my wife.. 

// who is surving superb sandwiches to me now haha


----------



## gxsaurav (May 16, 2008)

Depp, enjoy the sandwich first, then show her....

else the quantity of salt might just increase due to a bug in toaster


----------



## shirazhansen (May 16, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Lolz...some of my friend gals did saw this thread & said "All you guys are idiots, girls don't think like this at all now"



Dude, Wat else did u expect them to say?


----------



## legolas (May 16, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Lolz...some of my friend gals did saw this thread & said "All you guys are idiots, girls don't think like this at all now"


I am glad they called us only idiots!


----------



## gxsaurav (May 17, 2008)

^^ that is what I "just" wrote here. 

One gal said "Why do you guys assume so much without having any idea what a girl would want. Sheesh, yahi karte ho kya online sara din tum??? now get up & let's go for shopping."


----------



## legolas (May 17, 2008)

hey, mind you, I know what a girl wants!!  
to all the virgin-ites here... hear the lady!! Get enlightened


----------



## Faun (May 17, 2008)

^^seek nirvana 
the enlightment


----------



## gary4gar (May 17, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> I m amused at your guys, all are talking among themselves without having any knowledge about a gals point of view for the topic.


I would like to see a girlish approach to this.


----------



## praka123 (May 17, 2008)

South Indians except Bangalore/Mangalore ppl dont date  we are saved!western culture is yet to have an effect on South Indians.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 17, 2008)

> South Indians except Bangalore/Mangalore ppl dont date  we are saved!western culture is yet to have an effect on South Indians.


Old times have changed mate. Come to Tiruvalla , Kottayam , Cochin you'll be amazed.


----------



## d1g1t (May 17, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Old times have changed mate. Come to Tiruvalla , Kottayam , Cochin you'll be amazed.



and its Shrek whos saying that ;(


----------



## praka123 (May 17, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Old times have changed mate. Come to Tiruvalla , Kottayam , Cochin you'll be amazed.


...*even I know and I hate it!what I meant was totally south india is safe!modest dressing!no loud barking!no hindi but English preferred for communication * 
@filledvoid: you should know that,most of us are not into dating  !


----------



## faraaz (May 18, 2008)

Meh...I still say the best and safest sex is what you have with your right hand >.>


----------



## sam9s (May 18, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Lolz...some of my friend gals did saw this thread & said "All you guys are idiots, girls don't think like this at all now"



If one deciphers what girls think at one given point.....I'd say half the battle is won....



T159 said:


> ^^seek nirvana
> the enlightment



lol...... yea right....pure heaven



praka123 said:


> South Indians except Bangalore/Mangalore ppl dont date  we are saved!western culture is yet to have an effect on South Indians.



They are not saved......I'd say they just dont flaunt....which on the contrary is all what north indians do....particularly Delhi......



faraaz said:


> Meh...I still say the best and safest sex is what you have with your right hand >.>



hehe....left as well my friend.... left as well


----------



## paranj (Jun 5, 2008)

i dissaprove. i dont say sex is not good. its one of the best actions two can enjoy my prob. is age and pre-caution. See my age, if ppl go around having sex at my age than think what will happen? Remeber human-body can break all pre-caution so the worst nightmare FOR un-married couples, that is pregnancy will come up. While if pregnancy comes up with married ppl,than they will be happy rather sad. Hope u guys got my point.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 13, 2008)

Better to try out sex before marriage. I did and am happy now after marriage. Instead of talking about sex, reading about it, thinking about it but not knowing what it is I feel it is better to have it (safely of course). Actually I have talked to many of my friends who stayed virgins and before they got married they were full of fears 'whether they could do it'. To think that they had harboured such fears for years is sad.


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2008)

^^lol...feared of their masculinity...poor *******s


----------



## superuser (Jun 18, 2008)

there no harm so no problem in sex before marriage


----------



## sagar_coolx (Jun 19, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ...*even I know and I hate it!what I meant was totally south india is safe!modest dressing!no loud barking!no hindi but English preferred for communication *
> @filledvoid: you should know that,most of us are not into dating  !



modest dressing-agreed
loud barking-refferin to dogs?
no hindi but english-i really dont see why this is "safer"


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 19, 2008)

^^err gues he means d slang language used.


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 19, 2008)

wow...such a long discussion! 
Ok, I approve the comment. 
See, atleast both of them (male and female)will know about this thing, called Sex and how to play safe in it and all the thing!  I mean, come on, everybody expects an experienced engineer, an experienced manager etc. So, why dont an Experienced Partner?  Plus, they both can learn, how to do it good, besides starring each other's face on the marriage night!!   hehe...


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2008)

^^how about me sharing a tasted pie


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 20, 2008)

Wud sme1 like to share his 1 nite stand


----------



## Sathish (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey all of the guys.. Pl zz one moment..

do you allow your sisters to have sex with their boyfriends before marriage...

Stupidness Thread....
The Thread should be closed....

i will report it to moderator..


----------



## sagar_coolx (Jun 20, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> I would be frank here.
> I approve sex before marriage but at same time would expect my partner to be virgin.
> if she is not a virgin then its okay i would console myself with points given here, but if she is a virgin then its Great. there is nothing better than this
> 
> i am being a  hypocrite



ok gary i wanna know why a virgin? bcoz i really dont seem to get thae +ve points of a virgin partner...
the -ve is of course, no experience


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 20, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^how about me sharing a tasted pie


hehe...most welcome bro!!   



johnjjx said:


> Wud sme1 like to share his 1 nite stand


wouldnt that be much personal and intimidating??   hehe..



Betruger said:


> Hey all of the guys.. Pl zz one moment..
> 
> do you allow your sisters to have sex with their boyfriends before marriage...
> 
> ...


*Did anyone talk about ur sister?? Or may be u dont have one!  * 
No offense,but dont start flaming with these unnecessary comments.  We all are having quite an interesting and healthy discussion here. Everyone is sharing their own opinions regarding the Thread title. 
Now why the hell did u ask that nonsense thing in the midst of nowhere??


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 20, 2008)

> Hey all of the guys.. Pl zz one moment..
> 
> do you allow your sisters to have sex with their boyfriends before marriage...
> 
> ...



1. How old are you?
2. Grow up. You arent in a world where people do everything "properly" as you speak.
3. I dont have a sister, but women also have feelings, you get it? They are independant, and can do whatever they wish.
4. Allow her? You live in a world where men control women. Grow up.
5. This thread has been alive and kicking since january. Have fun reporting it 

Personally, I would wait for marriage, because I'm a romantic at heart and personally want to be that way  But I dont have anything against people who wish to experiment


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 20, 2008)

sagar_coolx said:


> ok gary i wanna know why a virgin? bcoz i really dont seem to get thae +ve points of a virgin partner...
> the -ve is of course, no experience


a personnel preference.
also its a feeling, which you get
"you are not the only one, there where many people before you"


----------



## Sathish (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi Dheeraj and mayan...

After  your marriage life, r u allow your daughter to have sex before marriage with someone..?

"Healthy Discussions" - What do you mean...?

Some of school students can read this thread.. and they will able to test the feelings..? is it good thing to require the age of <19

If u talk about these type of "Healthy Discussions", lot of sites and forums are ready to 
available..? 

Digit forum is not a right place to discuss these type of "Healthy Discussions"...

(My short Profile:
Age: 28 (Not Married, but im in love)
Profe: Sys Admin
Location: chennai)


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 20, 2008)

> r u allow your daughter to have sex before marriage with someone..?


Whats wrong in that? If guys can, so can girls. Sex is like a feeling, an emotion, and it needs to be felt by everyone. You might consider it as taboo, but a major part of the world doesnt. I am open minded. You might be conservative, but you should present a better argument than pulling in sisters and daughters. Because, that doesnt even shake us by a bit.

This is a healthy discussion, since we arent hypocrites and superstitionists. We believe what we firmly believe in, and discuss it.

School students very well know what sex is. Every teenager, and most preteens know what sex is. Reading this thread doesnt act as a viagra and boost your sexual feelings so that you jump into bed asap. Rather, it gives them several opinions to think about, both for and against sex before marriage.

Digit is not a technology forum, its just a general forum with special emphasis on technology. Topics of all fields are open for discussion here, and there is no reason why it cannot have a topic about sex.


----------



## Sathish (Jun 20, 2008)

Sorry guys..... 

But dont forgot self-discipline at any moment......

thats all.....


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jun 20, 2008)

p0rn has defamed sex.


----------



## legolas (Jun 20, 2008)

Betruger said:


> Sorry guys.....
> 
> But dont forgot self-discipline at any moment......
> 
> thats all.....


u r delusional. wake up!


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 20, 2008)

@Betruger : Im not going to quote you already but it seems to be already adressed. This thread has been open for ages anow and if it were inappropriate I think the mods would have removed it by now. 

Would you allow your daughter to have a relationship with another person. I'm just curious cause you said you were in love so I really wanted to see whether you were just another random hypocrite on the block.

I've been avoiding this thread cause I don't want to debate it at all. btu let me get one thing clear. 

Theres a HUGE difference between having a One Night Stand and a Relationship. But on the other hand I think that 50% of these posts are made by children below 21 so I'm going to refrain from being Dr. Phil for the moment.

Offtopic: 


> and its Shrek whos saying that ;(



Shrek ended up with the princess in the end.


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 20, 2008)

Betruger said:


> Hi Dheeraj and mayan...
> 
> After  your marriage life, r u allow your daughter to have sex before marriage with someone..?


Tell me, do you follow almost everything ur parent's say? Logically speaking you are in love. Now, think the same, but from ur parent's point of view! See, ppl are changing just as fast as anything. Therefore, everything reflects to the society. You cant control someone's feelings or views or perception about something. Perhaps, its better to let them learn of their own. Sex isnt a wrong thing to discuss. People do every kind of thing to please themselves. They smoke, they drink, they flirt and even fall in love..like you ! So, why dont Sex..? Look, as far as its played by the rules...everything is fine. And besides Sex Education is necessary for every youngster these days. Hence, eventually...you have to let ur kids know about this thing called Sex. And there is no harm in it. 
You say..u are 28! However, ur thinking isnt like one.  



Betruger said:


> "Healthy Discussions" - What do you mean...?


*A Healthy Discussion is one in which everyone listens to everyone else views, opinions and so share their own. Its a place where one feels light to each party to say whatever they want to say in a rightful manner. 
*
Now, a discussion is not healthy when one is not willing to see the point of view of the other. *Just Like YOU*.... !!  
Differing from that point of view is a separate issue. Thinking of these two issues as being the same, often spells doom for any discussion. Thats when EGO kicks in and when that happens, no one is going anywhere!!!! I hope you understand what its all about. 



The_Devil_Himself said:


> p0rn has defamed sex.


IMO...yeah! Very very badly. 
Sex isnt a "free" word. It comes after lot restrictions and hesitations.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 20, 2008)

I wonder, rn't U guys just saying same thing again & again?


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 21, 2008)

^^^^

i agree the magic has gone from this thread.......i used like this....but now it blows......

@all

U guys are saying same things again and again and again and........

@Bet......

ok...


----------



## Aberforth (Jul 4, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> I really hate such guys. Virginity का आचार डालोगे क्या ?


Agreed. Virginity is overrated, especially among insecure guys who don't have the guts to handle or accept female sexuality. Sexually insecure guys hanker after virgin brides, as a 'virtuous and homely' girl is less likely to demand sexual rights or go astray.



keshavasiva said:


> I bet all the people posting here mast*rbate reg*larly....And see so m**h of pornography....Wat other pra*ti*e yo* req*ire..???


Don't make a bet that you are not going to win. It is a sign of ignorant arrogance when a person makes a 'bet' on what he thinks 'all people' do. 



keshavasiva said:


> You know one thing that there is no word for divorce in sanskrit...


There is no word for orgasm in Sanskrit either, does that make having an orgasm a vile and immoral sin?



legolas said:


> ^ ^ true. but there are people who claim having sex before marriage is equivalent to that of animals


We can use the same line of reasoning and conclude that people who mate only after a ritual and stay monogamous till death are as animalistic like bears and swans. Moralists often fall back on human vs. animal comparisons to assert the superiority of their morals or religion. 



praka123 said:


> Morals-without morals and religions like Hinduism(advait),Christianity etc ppl are simply wild animals.


Actually religions have a destabilising factor on human civilisation. Historically, religions have been conductive to genocides (Inquisition and Crusades in Christianity), rape (Islamist invasion of Rome and Turkey), misogny (Sati and dowry in Hinduism) and finally paedophilia in the form of child marriages aimed to keep wealth or status in the family. Some of the worst crimes against humanity were perpetuated in the name of religion, to talk of religion and humanity in the same breath is hipocrisy.



praka123 said:


> South Indians except Bangalore/Mangalore ppl dont date  we are saved!western culture is yet to have an effect on South Indians.


I don't mean to be offensive but South India isn't as rosy as you make it out to be. Lets get real for once. According to Google Trends for online searches, South Indian states make up the largest number of search hits in India, for pornography based keywords. The prevalence of AIDs and HIV is among the higest in Southern states like Tamil Nadu. Now these are issues we should be concerned about, rather than medieval notions of chastity.



Betruger said:


> do you allow your sisters to have sex with their boyfriends before marriage...


Would you _allow_ your sister to have sex with her husband after marriage? Do you own your sister, to 'allow' her something thats all a matter of her personal choice?



Betruger said:


> ....But dont forgot self-discipline at any moment.......


I have such a high self discipline to not throttle every guy who makes a silly remark or asks a silly question.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 4, 2008)

well ,it seems the cosmopolitan people -that you most of them are ,already accustomed with one night stands,sexual experimentation and ofcourse always take cool on divorce as is in the west ? do you?

INDEED ,it is a rosy picture in many communities that ,the "morals" are followed.

with no morality standards defined,freebirds how can it helps?kids born  out of illegal relationships ....

I completely understood what is there in the offer.almost like sex shops,sex dolls,call up girls --isnt all this you ppl demand for?
living or copying west is good.but not by killing the culture ,esp family. 

Why not be "asexual" rather than claiming sexual rights as the women nowadays got with feminists?

It is sure better in "orthodox" society(but very well educated ) where women are still respecting their husbands.mutual respect that is. 

It is completely different if you come to south side states unlike those campuses I saw in Bombay or Delhi.
here modesty rules.

reg HIV,AIDS etc -what is the main reason? obviously many says "unprotected sex" -then how ?Isnt it the same as prostitution?. Taamil naadu and AIDS -true. there are those lorry drivers and professional b1ches made this!also consider their(those who lives in galis where congested like in dharavi ,bombay) low standards of life.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 4, 2008)

Betruger said:


> Hey all of the guys.. Pl zz one moment..
> 
> do you allow your sisters to have sex with their boyfriends before marriage...
> 
> ...



Most of your concern has been very aptly delt by Dheeraj mayank and others (Thanks Boys) so I will spare the rephrasing..........will just add on your comment on this thread 

the very purpose of a fourm is to discuess/share thoughts ranging all the way from technology to religion to polities to sports to any topic that can initiate a good discuession, through different people, with different perspectives from all across the country and that is what is happening.......................which is what we call a "Health Discuession"

If discuessing sex would lead school student to test the feelings than all the channels specially our good old Doordarshan should be banned showing ads prompting the public to use contraceptives........and initiating to discuess sex openly so that no misleading information is floated....................on the contrary I think this thread should be made sticky for discuessing such topics.......naaaaa....Just Kidding....



johnjjx said:


> Wud sme1 like to share his 1 nite stand



hehe..... man this statemen can lead the thread to an entirly different direction.............now dont start giving phone numbers....



dheeraj_kumar said:


> . Reading this thread doesnt act as a viagra and boost your sexual feelings so that you jump into bed asap.



ROFL *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif that was funny!!


----------



## Aberforth (Jul 4, 2008)

praka123 said:


> well ,it seems the cosmopolitan people - that you most of them are ,already accustomed with one night stands,sexual experimentation and ofcourse always take cool on divorce as is in the west ? do you?


Before divorce in the west, you might like to ponder over the fact that about 12.1% of married women in India die in the first seven years of marriage, most commonly in 'kitchen fires' or dowry deaths [Source: Crimes Against Women Report 2001). In fact the Indian Constitution has a special section 498 A devoted to such marital deaths. If I were to choose between spousal murder, unhappy marriage and divorce, I'd go for the last option. Life is too short to waste on being unhappy and life is too precious to kill a woman/man to get out of marriage.



praka123 said:


> ...INDEED ,it is a rosy picture in many communities that ,the "morals" are followed.


Of course, it is always a rosy picture for the hardcore radicals and the non-victims.



praka123 said:


> with no morality standards defined,freebirds how can it helps?kids born  out of illegal relationships ....


First, kids are more likely to be born of ill-informed couples especially in the so called 'moral' societies. The best examples are the high rates of teenage pregnancies/abortions in Punjab, Haryana and Tamil Nadu. Secondly don't mistake morality with law, no consensual adult human relationship is illegal, as you put it. It is illegal to demand dowry or molest (eve tease) women however it is considered acceptable by the Great Indian Morality.



praka123 said:


> I completely understood what is there in the offer.almost like sex shops,sex dolls,call up girls --isnt all this you ppl demand for? living or copying west is good.but not by killing the culture ,esp family.


Straw man arguments logical fallacies and hence, will not make a point in any reasonable debate. People who have a satisfactory sex like are less likely to use sex dolls or call girls, which generally cater to sexually frustrated people. If someone were to legally open a sex shop in any of those 'moral' Indian towns and assure anonymity of the purchase I am sure they'd be millionaires overnight. The high consumption online of porn in traditionally conservative Indian states with good internet connectivity is a good pointer to the obvious.



praka123 said:


> Why not be "asexual" rather than claiming sexual rights as the women nowadays got with feminists?


Thats a very chauvinistic remark. It is because of attitudes such as this that conservative Indian states have such an alarming rate of violent crimes and crimes against women. What do think women are, asexual slaves that should cook your food, worship you and spread their legs every night to keep you 'happy'? We be asexual when we as humans are designed to be sexual? 



praka123 said:


> Taamil naadu and AIDS -true. there are those lorry drivers and professional b1ches made this!also consider their(those who lives in galis where congested like in dharavi ,bombay) low standards of life.


What about the tech savvy 15-30 year old porn addicts? Should we brand them as 'lorry drivers' too? In any case, with such high morals, how does Tamil Nadu allow lorry drivers and prostitutes soliciting each other? I can see a lot of contradictory remarks in your statements which I am sure you have overlooked.

Incase you aren't aware India is ranked consistently among top ten countries for global sex trafficking and sex trade. Speak of morality......


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 7, 2008)

A couple of small question for all the "guys" who voted for approve.


If you come to know that your wife had sex with one (or more) person/s before your marriage, will it make you uncomfortable or is it ok with you?
If it is ok, what if she had it before marriage and for you it's first time? Will it still remain ok?


----------



## praka123 (Jul 7, 2008)

@approved voted ppl:
In bible ,there are two cities  Sodom and Gomorah. most of world's cosmopolitan cities follow the same.dont you think so?

Do you feel cool when gays and lesbians are allowed to marry(same-sex marriage) ?

Do you feel happy when you know that women when they "come out" are mostly into bi-sexual activites?

Do you feel no need for society to have control over one's sexual desires?paedophilia?consequences?ever thought about it?

Do you like women rule men as in the west(Feminist agenda)?

Do you take it cool on incest and abortions?Dont you think it is more in irregular immoral people which most of them are so called westernized and are free from the thought of relations .

When we stand in the middle of both cosmopolitan and cultural orthodox background ,we know it better.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 7, 2008)

tuxfan said:


> A couple of small question for all the "guys" who voted for approve.
> 
> 
> If you come to know that your wife had sex with one (or more) person/s before your marriage, will it make you uncomfortable or is it ok with you?
> If it is ok, what if she had it before marriage and for you it's first time? Will it still remain ok?


Won't you answer those questions?
Since you are more experienced than us
I mean since you are married, you are in a better position to answer than any of us


----------



## sam9s (Jul 7, 2008)

tuxfan said:


> A couple of small question for all the "guys" who voted for approve.
> 
> 
> If you come to know that your wife had sex with one (or more) person/s before your marriage, will it make you uncomfortable or is it ok with you?
> If it is ok, what if she had it before marriage and for you it's first time? Will it still remain ok?



*Lot of people have already answered that in the previous pages......even I when it was questioned by "vish786 and apacheman " ....but for the heck of it I will quote it again for you..........*



vish786 said:


> this question goes to ppl those who support sex before marriage... now after marriage what if your wife has sex with someone else will you still keep up the relation ? or else... ?
> 
> some might find your own statements made earlier contradicting to sex b4 marriage and above one.



ok since nobody answered this I will start with what I think, there are 3 aspects/scenarios I will consider and would react acordingly. If I am getting married to a complete stranger, the VERY first thing I will do is to have a long contended discuession with her about her having any serious affair. I would say 3 situations would probably rise from this......

1. Yes I have a long term relation and I am physical with the the guy as well.....in this case I will make sure that she returns to the guy she loves.


2. Yes she had a relation and was physical but the guy ditched her and got married with somebody else.........In that case I will probably spend 5,6 months with her and let her and myself judge if we both are comfortable with the fact that she had a past and that we have a common equation.......then I will happly without any doubts accept her.

3. In case she say she had sex just for the sake of it since she had a chance........I will not accept her...

So you people can judge what is it when I say sex befor marriage.......its not about "experiencing" sex just for the heck of it, its purly about the geniune feelings and emotions. If you have them and then blend them with the physical aspect there is absolutely nothing wrong in it. And you should be man enough to accept it if you are at the other side of the table.




apacheman said:


> ..
> n by the way, after you marry, will ya ppl let your wife have sex with anyone if she likes? perhaps 'with the consent of both of 'em?'



eeep whats up with you guys, this is not about exchanging your partners before or after marriage ......if this "with the concent of both of 'em" thingi happenes its definately not LOVE and CARE, it f***ing pure lust gratification and if your ethics and morals have totally died on you, you would probably go for that as well. I m talking about sex with the guy/gal you love, truly, deeply, and most of all maturely. If that is the case for me its a green signal, even if as I said replying minniawochat, I am at the recieving end I will accept it with full convection.............


----------



## praka123 (Jul 7, 2008)

apacheman  said:
			
		

> n by the way, after you marry, will ya ppl let your wife have sex with anyone if she likes? perhaps 'with the consent of both of 'em?'


there is a word called threesum.it is made popular in family-less west


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 7, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Won't you answer those questions?
> Since you are more experienced than us
> I mean since you are married, you are in a better position to answer than any of us



Those questions are for those who "approve" of sex before marriage. I am little old fashioned. I don't approve of sex before marriage for males as well as females, especially in the Indian context and mindset. I expect celibacy from my partner and therefore practice the same. I have turned down no-strings-attached offers in the past.

No arguments against those who approve it from both sides. But I strongly feel against those who themselves want to indulge in it when an opportunity arises, but expect virginity from their would-be wives/husbands.



			
				sam9s said:
			
		

> 1. Yes I have a long term relation and I am physical with the the guy as well.....in this case I will make sure that she returns to the guy she loves.



If it was possible for her to get back to the other guy, will she wait for you to come and play cupid?



			
				sam9s said:
			
		

> 2. Yes she had a relation and was physical but the guy ditched her and got married with somebody else.........In that case I will probably spend 5,6 months with her and let her and myself judge if we both are comfortable with the fact that she had a past and that we have a common equation.......then I will happly without any doubts accept her.



Spend 5-6 months with her! Yeah cool. So just b'coz she has had sex before marriage, she will have to be willing to date someone for a half a year to judge comfort levels with that fact!

And you will "ACCEPT HER". Sounds like someone accepting a burden to prove that chivalry is not dead! 

Just a word of caution from my little experience. If you even do this in the heat of a moment, you will repent that for a long time to come!



			
				sam9s said:
			
		

> 3. In case she say she had sex just for the sake of it since she had a chance........I will not accept her...


... does that make her look like someone with a low character?


----------



## Aberforth (Jul 7, 2008)

praka123 said:


> there is a word called threesum.it is made popular in family-less west


....as popular as sati, corruption, devdasis, child marriage and dowry homicides in morally perverted east. See? Anyone can do that, it doesn't take much brains or reason for that



tuxfan said:


> I expect celibacy from my partner and therefore practice the same. .......
> 
> But I strongly feel against those who themselves want to indulge in it when an opportunity arises, but expect virginity from their would-be wives/husbands.


Fair enough, if you keep the same standards of celibacy yourself and do not try to force your approval on others. I resent people who either have double standards regarding virginity or try to force their ideology on others. 



tuxfan said:


> ... does that make her look like someone with a low character?


If I were to judge, I wouldn't think so. However, I wouldn't date a girl who is very promiscuous, as girl who is too quick and easy to jump in the sack with too many people isn't a viable partner for the level of commitment I expect.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 7, 2008)

tuxfan said:


> If it was possible for her to get back to the other guy, will she wait for you to come and play cupid?



Why there can be zillions reasons for her to play cupid, I am not saying that it would be my "Responsibility" to unite her with her old buddy ....I said I will make sure she returns and that means I know she cannot be happy with me if she is in love with somebody else to that extent that she let herself phycially commited. 



tuxfan said:


> Spend 5-6 months with her! Yeah cool. So just b'coz she has had sex before marriage, she will have to be willing to date someone for a half a year to judge comfort levels with that fact!



Well again misinterpretting.....anyway I dont blame you coz you havent read my posts prior to this one.......

First we are not dating...... m spending time coz she must have gone thought a lot lately......"guy used her and ditched her remember" but that does not mean she can not have a new life and that she cannot love again. Spending time is just to get her out of her past to some extent (and that to because I liked her and feel that she is worth it and visa versa......which is what meeting the equations means) so that she and we both can have a fresh start........



tuxfan said:


> And you will "ACCEPT HER". Sounds like someone accepting a burden to prove that chivalry is not dead!



Ok maybe that should have beem *WE* will accept each other......reasone already explained above



tuxfan said:


> Just a word of caution from my little experience. If you even do this in the heat of a moment, you will repent that for a long time to come!



That is where "spending time comes" which you inappropriately termed dating. Spending time eliminates doing anything in the heat of the moment.




tuxfan said:


> ... does that make her look like someone with a low character?



mmm well yes and no........ I wont comment but for me doing sex just for the heck of it or maybe for experince would be unethical however scenario changes if you are in true love.......my theory changes when I say one being in true love.....if you will read my earlier posts you will have a better idea of my conviction.........


----------



## remrow (Aug 4, 2008)

if you are a play boy or play girl it doesn't matter, but if you are not sex after marriage is better.


----------



## keshavasiva (Sep 9, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> I would be frank here.
> I approve sex before marriage but at same time would expect my partner to be virgin.
> if she is not a virgin then its okay i would console myself with points given here, but if she is a virgin then its Great. there is nothing better than this
> 
> i am being a  hypocrite




Yes you are...!!!!  Sex b4 marriage is an act of a lusty man...leecher who can't control his senses.... so bad... he doesn't have control on his own senses .. what will he control other thing???


----------



## m-jeri (Sep 9, 2008)

God this thread should be closed.period.sleazy qns.full of it.

One thing everyone.if it has to happen it will.no matter with whom, what or when. deal with it.if u ok accept it. if not stop cursing urself and others.move on.

and i thght it usually the other ones who debates about "_it_" .. u guys proved it wrong. only in india guys.only in india.


----------



## keshavasiva (Sep 9, 2008)

legolas said:


> Yes, as long as there is a mutual consent, and they are not disobeying the law (minors), I don't see why two mutually attracted people can't have "safe" sex. Its not like its the only concern between them. They try to work out their relationship and if it works, they get married. If not, they move on (with difficulty of course). I don't know about many of you guys, but I personally prefer this sort of experience oriented curve rather than asking my mom to get me a girl (ok, some of you might just remain a virgin and get yourself a girl who is also in all possibilities a virgin and marry her by love marriage, I accept) but in all sincerity I wish my first relationship worked. If I am an animal, so be it!
> 
> May be its just another life style and it will take sometime for people to accept to those ideals contrast to the hidden demerits of our system too which we have no problems with.




Your may be's are totally wrong dude... Definetely you are an animal if you like such a kind of life style..... Hunting around for women for better set.... This is not a human way..marriage is meant for a man and a woman and not man and woman cumulative or vice versa... ... I am not saying people should change or you should change...!!! after all it is well known that things are gonna be worse.... and get worse day by day as this is the age of quarrel and hypocrisy and i can see that well exposed in this thread...!!! I am just pointing out the idealistic way of marriage which was once upon a time was followed in India and described in scriptures and FYI are real and practical unlike what your( your in the sense ,.... its general and no legolos .. no offense) fu**** mind says them to be mythology....!!! First Understand that marriage is not compulsory....( and not sex obviously.) but being a necessity of mortal mundane human(not absolute) one is allowed to have sex by talking stand of a woman and caring for each other for the rest of life and so should be very careful in choosing the counterpart.... Anthe kaani.. Y do you need to go on marrying life long till you get satisfied with your lecherous desires... like an animal..???? Its  a never ending talk.. Its just exploiting woman even if they don't think .... but its the fact..!!



madjeri said:


> God this thread should be closed.period.sleazy qns.full of it.
> 
> One thing everyone.if it has to happen it will.no matter with whom, what or when. deal with it.if u ok accept it. if not stop cursing urself and others.move on.
> 
> and i thght it usually the other ones who debates about "_it_" .. u guys proved it wrong. only in india guys.only in india.




Here's one more hypcrite with no actual substance in what he's talking....!!! just try to put some useful contribution....Andariki thelusu...everyone knows what u have said but do you think everyone's god and knows everything??/ We should try to decideon good bad and then proceed with our life and for that we need a kinda mental affirmation and its gotten from this kinda discussions.!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## m-jeri (Sep 9, 2008)

^^

either u live in old times..or ur a person who hopes for the best.
but dear friendthings like this never happen anymore..but it will for good people.
but i dont think i am in that anymore..  ... but if u do get one like u said above consider urself lucky... if not sorry.... u have to run with the world..clearly ur not... say what u want..u are not.and one more thing. have u ever considered the reverse?? that the women maybe exploiting the men??? ... u think that will not happen.... then also sorry....

and ur definition of legolas being a animal is wrong... hes young..old enuff...he can take his decisions..so is the ones he meets...if they make it good for them u have to move ur way... we indians have been aping western culture for too ong..it will only continue the faster u accept the better


----------



## keshavasiva (Sep 9, 2008)

madjeri said:


> ^^
> 
> either u live in old times..or ur a person who hopes for the best.
> but dear friendthings like this never happen anymore..but it will for good people.
> ...




Its not bout the times when such concepts existed but the quality of life it can be old new or very or latest... whateva... I told you already that I am not seeing a change... as I perfectly know that things are going to get worse...!!!! I just made a point so that some one in a million may get a life out of animalistic activities( western life)...!!!    Be yourself and you say going with the world .. luck etc.... !! Yes no one has luck these days cuz everyone is deep into sense gratification these days and sure that people have to move on... And so I just said that its becoming more of an animal culture... an d u have to accpet it cuz u were not lucky enough to get a match and if u don't want to be then  try to set things right with your wisdom bravery intelligence you have got all through your life... Is is a battery in a wall clock wo change every week or something ... Its WIfe or Husband.... its called life patner .. not just sex patner...!!! If you just want a sex patner .. then just go to a brothel.. don't marry.... ( I say again that its not correct but you have a choice...!!! whether to do good or bad... The only thing God Leaves us is FreeWill.)


----------



## m-jeri (Sep 9, 2008)

^^ 

whatever man. u say too muh to prove something which already said here a lot os time..


----------



## keshavasiva (Sep 9, 2008)

madjeri said:


> ^^
> 
> whatever man. u say too muh to prove something which already said here a lot os time..



no... i don't see... If so then y wud i post at all...
Those oneliners really **** me off... dude..!!!

If its known then get away .. y u wanna even tell me??


----------



## m-jeri (Sep 9, 2008)

^^^

one liners are enough for posts that have no meaning at all.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 9, 2008)

Here we go again Nice topic


----------



## m-jeri (Sep 9, 2008)

^^^ 

TRUE ...Mods please close this thread .. there is no use in here anymore... votes are a clear win..morals are not...


----------



## keshavasiva (Sep 9, 2008)

^^^^ Ya because most of the people are lusty precks... Fyn.. close it...!!!


----------

